# Just got my conditional from BPD...



## FiXXXer024

Whew, one more step is in the books...

Anyone else gotten theirs yet?


----------



## soxrock75

FiXXXer024 said:


> Whew, one more step is in the books...
> 
> Anyone else gotten theirs yet?


Congrats Fixxxer, what did it say? Is it pending the med/psych/pat? Any word on when the academy will start?

I dropped off my last bit of requested paperwork to my BG Detective yesterday and she is supposed to submit the final report to the "Round Table" on Thursday. Hopefully i will hear some time soon.


----------



## FiXXXer024

soxrock75 said:


> Congrats Fixxxer, what did it say? Is it pending the med/psych/pat? Any word on when the academy will start?
> 
> I dropped off my last bit of requested paperwork to my BG Detective yesterday and she is supposed to submit the final report to the "Round Table" on Thursday. Hopefully i will hear some time soon.


I havn't gotten home yet to thumb through it, I get out of work at 6, then the gym so I wont know till like 8 or so but what I got from my mom over the phone was that it is as you say pending the medical and psyche (the dates of which are enclosed). You know about as much as me bro as far as when it will start, November is all anyone has been told.

I half expected you'd be ahead of me so I didn't expect to hear anything til at least after you.. so this was a big surprise to get this so early. Everyone's so excited but I know it's just another step in the books, nothing in stone yet.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Congratulations and best of luck!!


----------



## BSP268

Congratulations! Now You Can Move Out Of Your Mothers House!


----------



## AFCOP

Bastard! 

13 or less days left to go in this desert paradise!!! and maybe I'll be in the same place you are...I got the call to schedule the psych eval, as I was enroute to training for this deployment, last spring....I was sooo close


----------



## Hartmn

Congratulations and good luck Fixx.. although according to some of the disgruntled experts who didn't make the cut in the past this makes you a political hack, someone who bribed some other political hack, or the son of a poliical hack..because no one ever got on BPD purely on their own merit..they know that because they'll never admit that maybe, just maybe, they didn't test well, or interview well that day..


----------



## soxrock75

Hartmn said:


> Congratulations and good luck Fixx.. although according to some of the disgruntled experts who didn't make the cut in the past this makes you a political hack, someone who bribed some other political hack, or the son of a poliical hack..because no one ever got on BPD purely on their own merit..they know that because they'll never admit that maybe, just maybe, they didn't test well, or interview well that day..


Or maybe FiXXXer is a solid candidate that aparently breezed through the background with no issues whatsoever. It could happen ya know.

Congrats agaian FiXXer. Like I said before, there was one little snag on my BG. Not a big deal really, I just needed one more document for my file. I dropped it off Monday at 4pm to my Detective and I was told that I am heading to the "Round Table" this Thursday. So, hopefully i will hear something, good or bad, by Monday!!!


----------



## 4233

FiXXXer024 said:


> Whew, one more step is in the books...
> 
> Anyone else gotten theirs yet?


What did you score on the C.S exam??? 85.


----------



## FiXXXer024

a. I still live in my mother's house, not with me mom. It's a split level, I live upstairs, her and her husband live downstairs. If I get this job I intend to stay there and maybe buy the house from her one day. It's a good location that's worth a lot so I don't want to leave there.

b. I'm not connected whatsoever. I'm 23 and I live in Boston with 1 year of internship experience with Norwood police and a bachelors from Bridgewater State in Criminal Justice... That's the extent of it. If that's not merit, I don't know what else is (excluding the residency thing). So I'm sure that I've gotten this far on my hard work and keeping my nose clean all these years.

c. I got a 92 on the civil circus so I'm not sure how well I'm going to do in the end.

Good luck Sox, you may hear from them sooner then Monday, you never know.


----------



## smd6169

Congrats dude. On my first Round Table I hit one snag (which cought me by surprise since my entire life history is clean - maybe too clean???). Anyhow, I hope I was able to clarify it well to pass the second round of the round table....(if not, can you spell law suite  )


----------



## BSP268

fixxxer024 it was just a joke! hi mommy!


----------



## FiXXXer024

Hey with the medical history check, are they going to look into my medical records or are they going to just ask all these questions in the packet and have me get them the pertinent medical records that they need (assuming there are any)... I was curious about that. Like if I'd gone to the doctors when I was 9 for strep and I didn't remember so I put no, that I'd never had strep, will they search my medical records (if that's possible) and call me out on that? I don't remember ANY of my doctors names over the years cause it changed so many times. I'm not sure I even have a PCP now to ask for them...


----------



## KindaConfused

I doubt they will search your medical records. They just want to make sure you're fit now to be a cop, and part of this will be what civil service requires to be filled out to all your to take the PAT.

I'm sure if you have some known medical condition that you do know about and don't disclose it, then you would be in trouble. Forgetting you had strep when you were 9 should have nothing to do with your medical history


----------



## smd6169

...altlle off the sunbect but does anyone know:

How long do depratmets [usually] retain applicat packets on those who were not hired?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Hartmn said:


> Congratulations and good luck Fixx.. although according to some of the disgruntled experts who didn't make the cut in the past this makes you a political hack, someone who bribed some other political hack, or the son of a poliical hack..because no one ever got on BPD purely on their own merit..they know that because they'll never admit that maybe, just maybe, they didn't test well, or interview well that day..


And you are you speaking from experience as well?



BSP268 said:


> Congratulations! Now You Can Move Out Of Your Mothers House!





FiXXXer024 said:


> a. I still live in my mother's house, not with me mom. It's a split level, I live upstairs, her and her husband live downstairs. If I get this job I intend to stay there and maybe buy the house from her one day. It's a good location that's worth a lot so I don't want to leave there.
> 
> b. I'm not connected whatsoever. I'm 23 and I live in Boston with 1 year of internship experience with Norwood police and a bachelors from Bridgewater State in Criminal Justice... That's the extent of it. If that's not merit, I don't know what else is (excluding the residency thing). So I'm sure that I've gotten this far on my hard work and keeping my nose clean all these years.
> 
> c. I got a 92 on the civil circus so I'm not sure how well I'm going to do in the end.


d. You really don't owe anyone on here an explanation of your personal business, although what BSP268 said was pretty funny. Tell Mom I said "hi," and that it's a good thing those BGI's never saw your collection of Playboys (or was it the MAXIM's?)! 



smd6169 said:


> ...altlle off the sunbect but does anyone know:
> 
> How long do depratmets [usually] retain applicat packets on those who were not hired?


Allegedly the "T" keeps your application for two years. However, I filled out two BPD applications within a 4 month period before. I'm guessing it varies by department.


----------



## FiXXXer024

KindaConfused said:


> I doubt they will search your medical records. They just want to make sure you're fit now to be a cop, and part of this will be what civil service requires to be filled out to all your to take the PAT.
> 
> I'm sure if you have some known medical condition that you do know about and don't disclose it, then you would be in trouble. Forgetting you had strep when you were 9 should have nothing to do with your medical history


Hahaha I thought the same thing but then I opened the medical background sheet... holy CRAP... if I read you this list of 200 things that they want to know if you've had or have you'd bust out laughing... and for each YES you need an explanation. One of them (no joke) is flatulence. God, I'm counting the ways I could explain away that question... "Yes, one time I ate some beans and..."


----------



## BrickCop

Hartmn said:


> Congratulations and good luck Fixx.. although according to some of the disgruntled experts who didn't make the cut in the past this makes you a political hack, someone who bribed some other political hack, or the son of a poliical hack...


I'm sure this "disgruntled expert" was only referring to cadets. But don't let that fact stop your feeble dig.



> they know that because they'll never admit that maybe, just maybe, they didn't test well, or interview well that day..


Ah yes the tired refrain that the person pointing out said fact has got to be less intelligent and/or didn't make the "cut". How utterly original, how lame, how inaccurate.

BTW Did it ever occur to you that although BPD is a great job some of us who post here live in the 'burbs and have no desire to become one? 

*Congrats and good luck to all.*


----------



## potatochip

smd6169 said:


> if not, can you spell law suite  )


Yes, but apparently you can't.


----------



## Robert35

Good Luck Fixxxer024, we could use some more help out on the Street. The forced overtime is everywhere. Good Luck again and maybe you will be in the next class. They say it might be in November.


----------



## KindaConfused

FiXXXer024 said:


> Hahaha I thought the same thing but then I opened the medical background sheet... holy CRAP... if I read you this list of 200 things that they want to know if you've had or have you'd bust out laughing... and for each YES you need an explanation. One of them (no joke) is flatulence. God, I'm counting the ways I could explain away that question... "Yes, one time I ate some beans and..."


 Is this form from the CS website? http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdterm...dspat_medical_standards_information&csid=Ehrd

If so, then I have already been through it


----------



## smd6169

You got me... oops


potatochip said:


> Yes, but apparently you can't.


</IMG>


----------



## FiXXXer024

KindaConfused said:


> Is this form from the CS website? http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdterminal&&L=3&L0=Home&L1=Civil+Service&L2=Medical+and+Physical+Fitness+Standards&sid=Ehrd&b=terminalcontent&f=_cs_medicalstandardspat_medical_standards_information&csid=Ehrd
> 
> If so, then I have already been through it


No sir, completely different.

It's a background questionaire asking your immediate family's age and current health, the occurance of about 60 particular diseases in your immediate family and the occurance or existence of about 260 different things in you. It's very thorough albeit somewhat stupid (see: Flatulence, Nausea and other very common things that have OBVIOUSLY happened to just about anyone filling that thing out who hasn't lived in a bubble their whole life)... I'm still formulating in my head what I should put for an explanation of "flatulence"...


----------



## jsc06

Just out of curiosity, when you guys say you have clean records but ran into a snag or two during the hiring process... what type of snag are you talking about.. The only reason I ask this is because I have a clean record, but would like to be prepared for any future issues I may encounter.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Well, I had this thing with a body buried in my backyard... but I can explain everything!!!


----------



## soxrock75

jsc06 said:


> Just out of curiosity, when you guys say you have clean records but ran into a snag or two during the hiring process... what type of snag are you talking about.. The only reason I ask this is because I have a clean record, but would like to be prepared for any future issues I may encounter.


My snag involved a work related "discipline" issue. My BG needed a copy of the "corrective action" and had to speak with my supervisor regarding the incident. The whole thing is no big deal, at least that's the impression I get from those that have spoken with my Detective. So, I hopefully go to the Round Table today and will hear something, good or bad, soon. [-o<


----------



## AFCOP

Hey does anyone have any idea of what the starting pay before/after taxes is while in the academy??


----------



## FiXXXer024

AFCOP said:


> Hey does anyone have any idea of what the starting pay before/after taxes is while in the academy??


$42K is starting pay on duty, which is about $800 a week or $3500 a month average. Most places I've applied to that have offered starting pay of ~$3500 have paid at least $3000 a month while in training, so I'd expect at least that much... you'll probably taking in about $2600-2700 a month after taxes depending on your deductions.


----------



## smd6169

To my understanding, my packet was flagged during my 1st go around of the round table. My snag involved why I was NOT hired by an out of state department. I had to go in and explain. They are going to attempt to contact the department but this was 10+ years ago, not sure if they keep records/applications that long. Also, I would have guessed that they would have tried to get info from them as a routine step during the initial BG. Anyhow, they are just doing their job, there's nothing to hide and I hope I explained myself well. Not sure when my packet will go to the round table again but I plan of following up with my BG next week.



jsc06 said:


> Just out of curiosity, when you guys say you have clean records but ran into a snag or two during the hiring process... what type of snag are you talking about.. The only reason I ask this is because I have a clean record, but would like to be prepared for any future issues I may encounter.


----------



## soxrock75

AFCOP said:


> Hey does anyone have any idea of what the starting pay before/after taxes is while in the academy??


A friend of mine in the academy now says it is more like $49k and you get FULL pay while training.


----------



## FiXXXer024

soxrock75 said:


> A friend of mine in the academy now says it is more like $49k and you get FULL pay while training.


MMMMmmmm... that's a pleasant surprise. Thanks for the heads up...

Anyway getting back on topic (somewhat), the stuff I have to do is a little ways off. August 30th is the day of lab testing, Sept 10th is the physical and Sept 12th is the TB Reading Day... Does anyone know what the TB Reading day... Are they talking about TB as in tuberculosis?

Anyway so I still have a few weeks to shed my excess pounds and head to an area just north of 210 (my fighting weight)... Do they go off BMI or height-weight? Cause I'm good on the body mass index but for my height I'm only supposed to be 180lbs (which is rediculous, I'd be lucky to hit 180 with 0% body fat)... Right now I'm 6'0 and 215lbs...


----------



## soxrock75

I didn't know that they got that in depth with BMI and stuff???


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

They used to, a long time ago. If you were a fat ass, you were not getting on, plain and simple. Now they hire fat asses regardless of BMI, as long as you can pass the PAT and handle the intense physical regimen at the academy.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Well I'm just figuring they're gonna pull me in for a physical for a reason, I'm guessing they'll check my weight and rate that, but how they rate it I'm not sure. Height-weight ratios are stone-age but I wouldn't hold it past them to still use that. I should be fine either way, there's no way you could look at me and say I'm out of shape but on paper they might question it being 35lbs over what height weight standards say a 6 foot tall guy should be.


----------



## bolo2002

got your conditional already? what number are you on the list? im in the double digits , still waiting on my BGcheck..


----------



## FiXXXer024

bolo2002 said:


> got your conditional already? what number are you on the list? im in the double digits , still waiting on my BGcheck..


I'm in the mid-200's on the list, my score was a 92. Nothing particularly great to be honest with you.


----------



## soxrock75

Well, the BG snag that I spoke of earlier came back and bit me in the ass. I have to go to a "Discretionary Hearing" next week at BPD Internal Affairs. I have to explain an employment discipline issue in fromt of an oral board. The interview will be taped and everything. My detective told me that my entire BG was clean and that I was sailing through the process. However, the brass want to hear my side of the story in person. I got the impression from the Det. was that this seems like a formality and that the BPD just do it to cover their ass? 

Anyone else been through one of these? How intense is it?


----------



## FiXXXer024

oh man that sucks ass hardcore, best of luck i hope it all goes ok


----------



## FiXXXer024

What kind of discipline issue, if you dont mind me asking? I'm just curious if it's LE related. My cousin's girlfriend is a Muni-cop and she was telling me the last time she went out for Boston she got bypassed because she was written up for insubordination a few years back because she wouldn't come back from her vacation to cover a shift or something like that... either way, I hope they don't pull that shit with you man, I hope this "disciplinary action" was back in the high school days working at the quick-stop or whatever and not a nice recent job where they might hold it against you.


----------



## soxrock75

FiXXXer024 said:


> What kind of discipline issue, if you dont mind me asking? I'm just curious if it's LE related. My cousin's girlfriend is a Muni-cop and she was telling me the last time she went out for Boston she got bypassed because she was written up for insubordination a few years back because she wouldn't come back from her vacation to cover a shift or something like that... either way, I hope they don't pull that shit with you man, I hope this "disciplinary action" was back in the high school days working at the quick-stop or whatever and not a nice recent job where they might hold it against you.


Well, my discipline issue had more to do with my institution's HR policies and NOT my department's. The issue I had was fine with my bosses (PD), however, HR has to do the HR thing, if you know what I mean. My references and performance from my department have been excellent and my Chief and Deputy Chief said as such to my BG Detective.

Let's put it this way: at my job it is Institution 1st and Police Department 2nd.

So, I hope that all I have to do is just give my account of the incident, just like my Detective said. I mean, they already have all the info about the discipline issue from all sides, even the witnesses and the person that performed the investigation. All went to bat for me and my det. was fine with everything.

I know that the above statement makes no sense whatsoever.........sorry for not being more specific.


----------



## AFCOP

yeah that was kind of confusing... 

let us know how it goes...


----------



## FiXXXer024

soxrock75 said:


> Well, my discipline issue had more to do with my institution's HR policies and NOT my department's. The issue I had was fine with my bosses (PD), however, HR has to do the HR thing, if you know what I mean. My references and performance from my department have been excellent and my Chief and Deputy Chief said as such to my BG Detective.
> 
> Let's put it this way: at my job it is Institution 1st and Police Department 2nd.
> 
> So, I hope that all I have to do is just give my account of the incident, just like my Detective said. I mean, they already have all the info about the discipline issue from all sides, even the witnesses and the person that performed the investigation. All went to bat for me and my det. was fine with everything.
> 
> I know that the above statement makes no sense whatsoever.........sorry for not being more specific.


Nah I get what you're saying. You work for a college PD or something I assume... Well good luck man.


----------



## Robert35

Word out is the Dept BPD is going to start a Class of not less than 70 nor more than 100 the week before Thanksgiving.


----------



## AFCOP

Robert35 said:


> Word out is the Dept BPD is going to start a Class of not less than 70 nor more than 100 the week before Thanksgiving.


excellent...I'll have plenty of time to play catch up when I get home, so I don't get cheated out of yet another academy class!!! back in the states in 7 days!!!


----------



## soxrock75

AFCOP said:


> let us know how it goes...


Had the hearing yesterday. I should know in a few days. The Dep. Supt. was nice and seemed to know what was going on, so, who knows? I walked away feeling pretty optimistic. The way I look at is, if they were going to deny/bypass me, they wouldn't have me come all the way in and waste their time with a hearing. They could have just said, "Screw this kid, we have 500+ other recruits we can look at". (at least that's what I keep telling myself)


----------



## smd6169

I had my hearing 2 or 3 weeks ago, I am still waitng to hear back. I know they wanted to go get additional info before I went infront of the round table again.



soxrock75 said:


> Had the hearing yesterday. I should know in a few days. The Dep. Supt. was nice and seemed to know what was going on, so, who knows? I walked away feeling pretty optimistic. The way I look at is, if they were going to deny/bypass me, they wouldn't have me come all the way in and waste their time with a hearing. They could have just said, "Screw this kid, we have 500+ other recruits we can look at". (at least that's what I keep telling myself)


----------



## FiXXXer024

soxrock75 said:


> Had the hearing yesterday. I should know in a few days. The Dep. Supt. was nice and seemed to know what was going on, so, who knows? I walked away feeling pretty optimistic. The way I look at is, if they were going to deny/bypass me, they wouldn't have me come all the way in and waste their time with a hearing. They could have just said, "Screw this kid, we have 500+ other recruits we can look at". (at least that's what I keep telling myself)


Here's hoping you're right. Glad it went well though, that must be a relief.

I went by the academy yesterday just for shits and giggles cause I only live like 5 minutes away and I'd never seen it. It's a pretty unimposing building but that hill it's on... WHEW... D.I. Downey wasn't kidding, that's gonna be a fun run. Luckily I live on a similar hill so I have a sort of natural training ground...


----------



## Robert35

It's a go they will start up a class. They (BPD) are going to promote 25 Sgts in the next few weeks along with 12 Lts and 2 Capts, so we are going to need the man power. good luck to everyone and hope to see you on the Streets of Boston Soon.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Robert35 said:


> It's a go they will start up a class. They (BPD) are going to promote 25 Sgts in the next few weeks along with 12 Lts and 2 Capts, so we are going to need the man power. good luck to everyone and hope to see you on the Streets of Boston Soon.


God willing... Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## soxrock75

Well, apparently I was sweating my hearing a bit too much because I was treated to a nice little "Conditional Offer of Employment" package when I got home today :rock:.

I have the psych coming up next saturday and all the medical appointments :doctor: are throughout September.

Man, am I glad that part of the process is over. I fell like I can breathe again, if only for the time being.


----------



## smd6169

Congrats. That was quick. I am going to call in the AM to find out about my status as it's been a couple of weeks since I went in..


----------



## FiXXXer024

Good deal Sox, glad you made it through. My psyche is scheduled for next saturday, the 26th too. I can't wait...


----------



## bolo2002

my background aint even done yet..im getting very anxiuos...


----------



## AFCOP

bolo2002 said:


> my background aint even done yet..im getting very anxiuos...


When I turned in my application in Nov of last year i didnt hear anything until February, so give it some time, remember your packet isnt the only one they are looking at


----------



## DVET1979

soxrock75 said:


> Well, apparently I was sweating my hearing a bit too much because I was treated to a nice little "Conditional Offer of Employment" package when I got home today :rock:.
> 
> I have the psych coming up next saturday and all the medical appointments :doctor: are throughout September.
> 
> Man, am I glad that part of the process is over. I fell like I can breathe again, if only for the time being.


Congrats for now but I dont know how the shrink is going to react when you tell him about the sex dungeon in your basement.
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

DVET1979 said:


> Congrats for now but I dont know how the shrink is going to react when you tell him about the sex dungeon in your basement.
> </IMG></IMG>


You spelled my name wrong. And I would NEVER hang out in anyone from this site's basement! :lol:


----------



## soxrock75

DVET1979 said:


> Congrats for now but I dont know how the shrink is going to react when you tell him about the sex dungeon in your basement.
> </IMG></IMG>


I wouldn't classify it as a dungeon per se, but rather a nice little play area. Honestly, if you passed the psych for the FD, then I shouldn't have any problem at all. Because we all know how WACKO you are!!!!


----------



## smd6169

Same boat here. What was your score? Did you have a home visit yet? I've been trying to wait patiently but I am going to call my BGi tomorrow for an update.

quote=bolo2002]my background aint even done yet..im getting very anxiuos...[/quote]


----------



## bolo2002

well im out of the running..my qualifications were apparently great but just getting back from iraq, and not having a residence in boston b4 i took the makeup test means i am not eligable..ill try again next time. good luck fellas


----------



## FiXXXer024

bolo2002 said:


> well im out of the running..my qualifications were apparently great but just getting back from iraq, and not having a residence in boston b4 i took the makeup test means i am not eligable..ill try again next time. good luck fellas


Sorry man, better luck next time. A buddy of mine who's usually right about these things said they're planning on taking another class right after this upcoming November one, so don't give up on it. I don't claim that to be a legitimate piece of info by any means but like I said, he's usually right about these things (he knows tons of people in police, fire and EMS around Boston because his dad's been on Boston EMS forever...)


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

As the rumor mill goes, and it runs quite quickly through the channels of the City, don't believe anything until you see it. However, I was informed by a BGI that there would be another class put through right after this November class (most likely near the spring because they have to wait a certain number of weeks with the current class before they can start a new one).


----------



## FiXXXer024

Officer Dunngeon said:


> As the rumor mill goes, and it runs quite quickly through the channels of the City, don't believe anything until you see it. However, I was informed by a BGI that there would be another class put through right after this November class (most likely near the spring because they have to wait a certain number of weeks with the current class before they can start a new one).


Well there you go, my unfounded rumor has gained semi-legitimacy. All hope is not lost, all ye who've been bypassed and DQ'ed this round.


----------



## smd6169

He got Dq'd for not having residancy, nothing he can do about it for the next class. He's got to wait till the next exam....



FiXXXer024 said:


> Well there you go, my unfounded rumor has gained semi-legitimacy. All hope is not lost, all ye who've been bypassed and DQ'ed this round.


----------



## FiXXXer024

smd6169 said:


> He got Dq'd for not having residancy, nothing he can do about it for the next class. He's got to wait till the next exam....


So all hope isn't lost... there's always next test, and it's not too far off.

...and I said "all ye", not necessarily him in particular. I could mean you too.
Did you call your BGI yet to find out what was going on with yours?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

FiXXXer024 said:


> ...and I said "all ye", not necessarily him in particular. *I could mean you too.*
> Did you call your BGI yet to find out what was going on with yours?


Wow, that's a little cold! Don't get too big for your britches yet, kiddo. It's still not over for you yet either. :???:


----------



## Capt. Kirk

Yes let's not forget those recruits that were told bye bye right before the class last year. Don't belive it til you have filled out your W-2's. Verbal job confirmations don't fly when it comes to the city.


----------



## Robert35

Officer Dunngeon said:


> As the rumor mill goes, and it runs quite quickly through the channels of the City, don't believe anything until you see it. However, I was informed by a BGI that there would be another class put through right after this November class (most likely near the spring because they have to wait a certain number of weeks with the current class before they can start a new one).


That would be a 12 Week class for the (Munis) Muni Merger if the City wins the case against the BPPA.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

No offense, but you and I both know it's not a "merger"... and from what I was told, the class that I was talking about did not consider the Muni class, as that's something separate. That's just what I was told (I did inquire about the Muni aspect)...


----------



## smd6169

I didn't take offense  No call back yet however and no letter. I am calling her again tommorow....


----------



## dotrat

I have the Conditional. Finished with the BG, Pysch inventory (close to 900 questions 2 tests.), physical, TB test & TB follow up, pulmunary, EKG, hearing exam, & blood work. I have scheduled sit down with a Pyschologist in September. If i pass that all that would be left is the PAT. 

Nov. 27th is the date i'm hearing. I was also told that the City has "funding" for 105 recruits for the Nov. class. But the BGI's say they will only get abou 70-80 out of this pool of candidates.


----------



## FiXXXer024

smd6169 said:


> I didn't take offense  No call back yet however and no letter. I am calling her again tommorow....


I didn't mean it that way anyway. I said "maybe you too" as sort of a segue to my question of "how your stuffs going?". Maybe they lost your file, seems strange to have heard nothing at this point...

On another note, the psyche test was interesting to say the least. Soxrocks was supposed to be there though I have no idea what he looks like so I couldn't tell you if I saw him or not. Halfway through the test I was getting so tired of filling in cirlces I was considering giving them one random "yes" to one of the 300 questions asking if I was suicidal or had suicidal thoughts just to keep them guessing.

I don't want to be a journalist or paint flowers, do you think that's an immediate DQ?


----------



## soxrock75

FiXXXer024 said:


> I didn't mean it that way anyway. I said "maybe you too" as sort of a segue to my question of "how your stuffs going?". Maybe they lost your file, seems strange to have heard nothing at this point...
> 
> On another note, the psyche test was interesting to say the least. Soxrocks was supposed to be there though I have no idea what he looks like so I couldn't tell you if I saw him or not. Halfway through the test I was getting so tired of filling in cirlces I was considering giving them one random "yes" to one of the 300 questions asking if I was suicidal or had suicidal thoughts just to keep them guessing.
> 
> I don't want to be a journalist or paint flowers, do you think that's an immediate DQ?


Oh, I was there alright. i was hungover as hell from an "Irish Music" Booze Crusie the night before. After a while, i had to take a break because the iI started to get blurry vision. I think I was the second one done, just after a girl had left the room. Here are some of my favorites:

I Like Mechanics Magazines (this was the very first question on the MMPI)
My favorite hobbies are archery and stamp collecting
I like to repair door latches
I feel the need to steal things even though I know I will not need them

All in all, it wasn't as bad as I thought and I was done really quick. We'll see how "sane" I am on 9/16 when I meet with the doctor.


----------



## FiXXXer024

soxrock75 said:


> Oh, I was there alright. i was hungover as hell from an "Irish Music" Booze Crusie the night before. After a while, i had to take a break because the iI started to get blurry vision. I think I was the second one done, just after a girl had left the room. Here are some of my favorites:
> 
> I Like Mechanics Magazines (this was the very first question on the MMPI)
> My favorite hobbies are archery and stamp collecting
> I like to repair door latches
> I feel the need to steal things even though I know I will not need them
> 
> All in all, it wasn't as bad as I thought and I was done really quick. We'll see how "sane" I am on 9/16 when I meet with the doctor.


Hahaha, yea. Mines on the 18th. I was sitting like smack dab in the middle of the room wearing black pants, white shirt and blue tie with a jacket. I couldn't believe people showed up in sweatsuits and shit. I mean seriously, they told us we didn't really NEED to dress up, but for Gods sake, don't show up looking like a reet...

"Have you ever thought about what you'd write in a suicide note" was a good one. I answered yes to the mechanics question and the door latch one, immediate DQ I'm sure...


----------



## dotrat

Anyone hear any other rumors about class size or Academy start date?


----------



## FiXXXer024

Medical is done with... FYI, DON'T listen to Atreyu and Avenged Sevenfold loud enough to shake the rearview mirrors on your way to the testing... I feel like I did terrible on the hearing test and immediately on the first set of beeps that I couldn't hear I cursed my choice to listen to music on the way there. I definately had to pee though (no worries there) cause my appointment was at 1:45pm and they said not to eat before midnight the night before so I was chugging water like a bastard to avoid hunger pains. I also decided I'd park at the Reggie and walk to BMC for the exercise so I was actually ready and waiting for the pee-cup. I probably could have filled a few dozen... 

Oh yeah and the lung capacity test was annoying. I had to do it a total of 6 times because the lady didn't explain it to me well enough that I was supposed to blow out everything I could immediately... I was stretching it out over the whole period of time the first two times then I didn't blow it all out immediately the third time so I did it three more times and the last three were good to go.


----------



## dotrat

Did you already meet with the Dept. Psyhcologist? I too had issues with the Pulmanary exam.


----------



## smd6169

What the"f", I am still waiting for word on my BG.....


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> What the"f", I am still waiting for word on my BG.....


I wouldn't worry too much smd....I know some people that haven't even had their home visits yet. I just think that they are trying to do it in stages so that they don't overwhelm the doctors etc. Who knows, maybe they are going by exam score. I am a 93 civilian and my buddy who hasn't had his visit is an 89 civilian. That could be playing a role in all of this, I don't know. What did you score?


----------



## dotrat

I heard that some folks were told by their BI that they probably wouldn't get to them on the list. And that some people were told that they are not canidates for this class.


----------



## smd6169

I am a 94 from the original group, had my home visit and one go-round with the round table. There was a "snag" that I had to go to explain. That was 5-6 weeks ago now. Last I spoke with my BGi she stated that she completed her end and that my packet was at HR and I should hear with-in a couple of weeks. All I want to no is yes/no. If no letter today I am calling tommorow....


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> I am a 94 from the original group, had my home visit and one go-round with the round table. There was a "snag" that I had to go to explain. That was 5-6 weeks ago now. Last I spoke with my BGi she stated that she completed her end and that my packet was at HR and I should hear with-in a couple of weeks. All I want to no is yes/no. If no letter today I am calling tommorow....


Seriously smd6169, I would call. I too had a "snag" that had to be explained. But that hearing was on a Tuesday and I got my offer letter a day and a half later on Thursday. So, just to put your mind at ease, call and find out what the heck is going on.

Did you get a "conditional offer" the last time around? If so, you should get one this time without any problem.

As for me, I have my labs this Saturday, physical on Monday and the psych eval on 9/16. Does anyone know, if one passes all the medicals, how soon they schedule the PAT?


----------



## DVET1979

soxrock75 said:


> As for me, I have my labs this Saturday, physical on Monday and the psych eval on 9/16. Does anyone know, if one passes all the medicals, how soon they schedule the PAT?


Start running and now. I do know that when your PAT is scheduled that you dont get that much notice (maybe 2 weeks max) to get into shape.


----------



## dotrat

The PAT results are only good for 30 days. So the test is scheduled within 30 days of the start of the academy. The PAT will be either the last week of October or early November.


----------



## smd6169

I am going to call HR today. Hope for positive news.....


soxrock75 said:


> Seriously smd6169, I would call. I too had a "snag" that had to be explained. But that hearing was on a Tuesday and I got my offer letter a day and a half later on Thursday. So, just to put your mind at ease, call and find out what the heck is going on.
> 
> Did you get a "conditional offer" the last time around? If so, you should get one this time without any problem.
> 
> As for me, I have my labs this Saturday, physical on Monday and the psych eval on 9/16. Does anyone know, if one passes all the medicals, how soon they schedule the PAT?


----------



## KindaConfused

dotrat said:


> The PAT results are only good for 30 days. So the test is scheduled within 30 days of the start of the academy. The PAT will be either the last week of October or early November.


 I believe the PAT is good for 6 months. If you talk to the PAT guys, they will tell you that you should have been following the 16 week PAT prep guide to prepare for the PAT.

Also on the Application for the academies it says :

Current PAT: (mm/dd/yy) 
(Valid for 6 months - not to be expired Day 1)

And if you want to know, they do the Police PATS on thursdays, and it seems they have them scheduled through December already:

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdterm...cs_medicalstandardspat_pat_schedule&csid=Ehrd


----------



## dotrat

The PAT is only good for 30 days.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Since when and who told you that???


----------



## dotrat

Ask your BI. Read the PAT information. That's why it's the last stage. In most cases it's done 2-3 weeks prior to the academy.


----------



## dotrat

Your background is good for 6 months. Although you would have to redo the Medical part including the drug test.

Also, if you get the appointment, you will need $300-400 dollars to get your Academy uniforms & equipment. It is not provided. The Orientation is 2 weeks prior to the Academy 11/10 or 11/15 and they will give you this information.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

dotrat said:


> Ask your BI. Read the PAT information. That's why it's the last stage. In most cases it's done 2-3 weeks prior to the academy.


I'm no longer in the process; I had to defer because I'm carrying a 7 month old fetus. 

However, if you take a PAT, it's good for 6 months. It's always been that way, unless they've recently changed it in the past year or so. I think that most departments like to conduct the PAT at least 30 days before the academy starts; maybe that's where you're getting confused. If a PAT were only good for 30 days, at $150.00 a pop I think there would be a lot of pissed off people if they got passed over for appointment for whatever reason after completing the entire process.


----------



## FiXXXer024

DVET1979 said:


> Start running and now. I do know that when your PAT is scheduled that you dont get that much notice (maybe 2 weeks max) to get into shape.


Sheeit, anyone who hasn't been running for the past 4 months *at least* I'd say you're wasting your time. I'm not in amazing physical condition by any means but Ive been busting my ass for the last year to get down my 1.5 mile times down to a respectible number and my cardiovascular conditioning to good state. Two months is nowhere NEAR enough time to make any difference at this point...


----------



## dotrat

1.5?? Dude, if you can't run 5-6 miles on day 1 you're in some shit. Remember what Drill Sgt. Downey said, and believe me from what i've been told by recent graduates he not shitting us, you will be put into categories according to your physical readiness.

Seriously if right now you're not running either every day, or every other day and doing push-ups & situps along with it you'll be in the soup. In fact you're in it already.

If I remember only 1 thing from July 8th is what Drill Sgt. Downey said:

_"The academy is not there to *BUILD* character, it is to reveal what *you* brought with you!."_


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> 1.5?? Dude, if you can't run 5-6 miles on day 1 you're in some shit. Remember what Drill Sgt. Downey said, and believe me from what i've been told by recent graduates he not shitting us, you will be put into categories according to your physical readiness.
> 
> Seriously if right now you're not running either every day, or every other day and doing push-ups & situps along with it you'll be in the soup. In fact you're in it already.
> 
> If I remember only 1 thing from July 8th is what Drill Sgt. Downey said:
> 
> _"The academy is not there to *BUILD* character, it is to reveal what *you* brought with you!."_


1.5 is what they test you on at the PAT pal. That's where you want to shine. Plenty of people who can run 5-6 miles at a time, thats nothing... but if you can't do the first 1.5 in about 12 minutes or less, you're fukked.

And PS, you've got till about the 3rd week before they step up the running from 1.5-1.8 miles a day up to about 3 miles a day, so in fact you're not "in some shit" from day 1.


----------



## KindaConfused

FiXXXer024 said:


> 1.5 is what they test you on at the PAT pal. That's where you want to shine. Plenty of people who can run 5-6 miles at a time, thats nothing... but if you can't do the first 1.5 in about 12 minutes or less, you're fukked.
> 
> And PS, you've got till about the 3rd week before they step up the running from 1.5-1.8 miles a day up to about 3 miles a day, so in fact you're not "in some shit" from day 1.


 The PAT has nothign to do with a 1.5 mile run. The PAT is made up of 4 timed events. The first event, the obstacle course, is usually the toughest for most people. You have to complete it in 2:10 or less. You may want to look over the HRD's PAT page and watch the video and get yourself familar with it. Also, you should practice some sprint excercises for the PAT. If you can run 1.5 miles in 12 min or less, that doesn't mean you will be in good shape to do the obstacle course. Normally when you're running on the street you're not jumping over walls, climbing up and down stairs, going under bars and going through windows.

People here say anyone can pass the PAT, but the obstacle course is more tiring then it looked on paper or in the video. Practice sprints, go to the practice PAT and you should do ok.


----------



## FiXXXer024

KindaConfused said:


> The PAT has nothign to do with a 1.5 mile run. The PAT is made up of 4 timed events. The first event, the obstacle course, is usually the toughest for most people. You have to complete it in 2:10 or less. You may want to look over the HRD's PAT page and watch the video and get yourself familar with it. Also, you should practice some sprint excercises for the PAT. If you can run 1.5 miles in 12 min or less, that doesn't mean you will be in good shape to do the obstacle course. Normally when you're running on the street you're not jumping over walls, climbing up and down stairs, going under bars and going through windows.
> 
> People here say anyone can pass the PAT, but the obstacle course is more tiring then it looked on paper or in the video. Practice sprints, go to the practice PAT and you should do ok.


Hmm, I was under the impression they were testing a timed run, I must be getting confused with another dept's tests. I could swear someone told me not long ago that they tested a timed run... no worries either way, jumping walls, dragging dummies, gripping pistols, running around cones... I was a d-lineman in highschool and college, the endurance aspect was all I was worried about from the start so I focused on that thinking I'd be tested on it. Now that my endurance is solved and the excess weight is gone I should plow through the test with ease.


----------



## Mongo

Your 23 years old don't sweat it.

I know homless drunks that could pass a PAT test.

Hell I think I was a homeless drunk when I took my first one.


----------



## dotrat

I was just going to say the same thing. If you're in shape, the PAT should't be overwhelming. Nothing is a given. But if right now you are running daily and doing push-up ans situp and mixing in sprints not only will you be ready for the acadmey you should be ablw to withstand the physical aspect....Academics is a whole other thread....


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> I was just going to say the same thing. If you're in shape, the PAT should't be overwhelming. Nothing is a given. But if right now you are running daily and doing push-up ans situp and mixing in sprints not only will you be ready for the acadmey you should be ablw to withstand the physical aspect....Academics is a whole other thread....


2 years NHS, 4 years accelerated and honors classes in high school, 25th in my class of 110... 3.6 in my major with a BA in criminal justice in college... I'd say I've got academics pretty much locked up.


----------



## dotrat

Well excuse me. Didn't know they already measured you for you blues.


----------



## smd6169

Blues, I think they allready have the captain bars ready for him. 


dotrat said:


> Well excuse me. Didn't know they already measured you for you blues.


----------



## dotrat

I hope we're in the Academy together. I won't need to be introduced to you. Watching the Drill Srgts. all over your shit on day 1 will reveal your identity quickly.

I prefer a more humble approach. Confident, yet humble.


----------



## Mongo

FiXXXer024 said:


> 2 years NHS, 4 years accelerated and honors classes in high school, 25th in my class of 110... 3.6 in my major with a BA in criminal justice in college... I'd say I've got academics pretty much locked up.


Thats nice............Now it's time to learn about life !


----------



## FiXXXer024

smd6169 said:


> Blues, I think they allready have the captain bars ready for him.


 work hard and reap the benefits...

Nah, this has been my dream for a long time and a life of preparing for this is finally paying off, so excuse what you might consider blowing of my own horn, I'm just confident of where I'll be in November and beyond.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Mongo said:


> Thats nice............Now it's time to learn about life !


What's with all the asshat comments? Someone mentioned academics and I listed my qualifications, you jealous or just rude? Clue me in...


----------



## dotrat

Most of us have been dreaming of this for a long time as well. I'm confident as well, but I yet to meet with the Dept. Psych yet so i'm keeping my emotions at bay until that part is over. Hopefully I pass it then all that is left is the PAT and hope that you're high enough on the list. There's no way of being certain that you're in. Unless of course you know something I don't.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Most of us have been dreaming of this for a long time as well. I'm confident as well, but I yet to meet with the Dept. Psych yet so i'm keeping my emotions at bay until that part is over. Hopefully I pass it then all that is left is the PAT and hope that you're high enough on the list. There's no way of being certain that you're in. Unless of course you know something I don't.


True... imagine going all the way and turning an ankle or something in the PAT. That would f'n suck... I know people get injured in Academy and get tossed out but I wonder what happens with them.


----------



## dotrat

Or imagine you pass everything and they come back and tell you "Sorry, we didn't get to you on the list. We had to put a certian amount of Cadets, Vets, & Special Certs"


----------



## smd6169

Your all right but look at my case, 3.8 GPA in Major (CJ), 4.0 in Minor, no criminal history, clean drivers history, great credit, 5 years on DOC, 8 years reserves, great shape (well, good enough) I can go on....94 on this test. No word yet.....still waiting for that damn letter.....


----------



## dotrat

SMD, there must be something up if you haven't recieved a letter. Were you in the process for the last class as well? Is there some sort of snag?


----------



## dotrat

I can't imagine they drop you out if you get injured, unless it's an injury that would prevent you from ever being BPD. But hell I have no idea.


----------



## FiXXXer024

smd6169 said:


> Your all right but look at my case, 3.8 GPA in Major (CJ), 4.0 in Minor, no criminal history, clean drivers history, great credit, 5 years on DOC, 8 years reserves, great shape (well, good enough) I can go on....94 on this test. No word yet.....still waiting for that damn letter.....


Could your age be a factor? I thought there was a maximum age for new hires.

If not I mean I wouldn't sweat it. You've got qualifications just like mine but with job experience. Unless you banged a goat on the White house lawn, I can't imagine them finding a good enough reason to bypass you based on your app and BGI alone.


----------



## Mongo

FiXXXer024 said:


> What's with all the asshat comments? Someone mentioned academics and I listed my qualifications, you jealous or just rude? Clue me in...


Jealousy is a terrible sin, Therefor no I am not.
Some have called me rude. Therefor maybe.
To list your qualifications here is only patting yourself on the back.
Save it for the resume.

Good luck on everything you aspire to do in law enforcement or any other career.

In law enforcement one of the biggest problems with officers is a big head i.e. 
*Inflated Ego. *Be careful you do not take that path. Good luck


----------



## SP880

It doesn't matter that you haven't gotten the letter yet. They are trying to get through a bunch of people in the list. You could get your letter tomorrow and still get on before someone who got their letter 2 months ago. 
As it says in the letter you will get the job if you pass all the tests and your number is called for Civil Service. College academics only means that you know how to study and are book smart. It means nothing about Law Enforcement which is 75% common sense 25% book smarts (laws etc) and 100% heart and determination. 
Mongo, is right, don't become part of that 10% that even your fellow officers won't like. Toot your horn after you graduate and before your first day on the job, because there's no place for it on the job or in the academy. You're scum in the academy even if you get 100s on all tests and run 6 minute miles.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I already warned him about that, but some people just can't heed advice...:wm: 

Not to worry, though. They'll pick up on that cockiness Day 1 in the academy and set him straight quick. :yes: If not, then... well, some people just weren't meant for this job (only they don't realize it at first).


----------



## dotrat

I hope all of us get on. I'm on the edge of the age issue. This is my last opportunity. As long as you were 31 on April 30 2005 you're all set. This is my last shot. I can't take the next exam. Good luck to all.


----------



## smd6169

I am in that boat. 31 when I took the test, 33 in November. This is my last opportunity.


dotrat said:


> I hope all of us get on. I'm on the edge of the age issue. This is my last opportunity. As long as you were 31 on April 30 2005 you're all set. This is my last shot. I can't take the next exam. Good luck to all.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I already warned him about that, but some people just can't heed advice...:wm:
> 
> Not to worry, though. They'll pick up on that cockiness Day 1 in the academy and set him straight quick. :yes: If not, then... well, some people just weren't meant for this job (only they don't realize it at first).


Warned smorned... You need to realize confidence here doesn't mean I'm going to walk in there thinking the world owes me something.

The first thing I was told about academy by an old State Police vet friend of mine, before the possibility of even attending was in the air, was "keep you mouth shut, your ears open and your head down in the books" and regardless of my sense of humor (which will be a struggle to contain because I am a joker) and my confidence in my own abilities, I'll be in there giving 100% physical effort, "yes drill instructor", "no drill instructor", doing what I'm told when I'm told and looking straight ahead at attention every other moment. If they pick on you, they pick on you, that just means they either want you out or think you can do better and I can handle that.

I'll say it again, confidence here doesn't mean I'm there thinking I'm a hotshot. Truth is when the first bell tolls for the first day of class, I'm going to be scared shitless, lol... too scared to be confident.


----------



## dotrat

You think you'll have a struggle with your sense of humor? I'm a Stand Up Comic, no one will have more trouble than me. But this is the job i've wanted all my life, so believe me i'll be able to keep it shut for 6 months.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

FiXXXer024 said:


> Warned smorned... You need to realize confidence here doesn't mean I'm going to walk in there thinking the world owes me something.


Okay - at your age, you know it all. 

That's some decent advice you were given, too - you should try practicing it now, Joe.

Good luck in the rest of the process, Mr. 1.5-Mile-Run-PAT!


----------



## FiXXXer024

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Okay - at your age, you know it all.
> 
> That's some decent advice you were given, too - you should try practicing it now, Joe.
> 
> Good luck in the rest of the process, Mr. 1.5-Mile-Run-PAT!


Hmmm, who was it that told my sister I'd have to run a mile and a half... hmmm, was it YOU? Cause I swear she walked into the house not a day ago and said "<Name omitted, cause I'm not an ass> said you're going to have to run a mile and a half for your test"... Am I wrong?


----------



## dotrat

SMD, did you call HR?


----------



## smd6169

I did. I Got a clerk who while very nice, did not know much. She took my info down to pass to whomever is in charge now that Robin Hunt is on leave. I asked that she call me back even if she had no new info, we'll see. I am going to call again today, tomorrow etc...At this point tell me yes/no/no decision yet so I can know and so I can let my employer know. I am not some minimum wage employee who can be replaced at the drop of a hat, my employer needed to start looking for a replacement 3 months ago if I am to leave in November. The good thing is that they are 100% supportive and I want to return that in kind where I don't screw them by leaving last minute. Anyone have any inside contacts who can look my status up?


dotrat said:


> SMD, did you call HR?


----------



## dotrat

Call recruit Investigations.


----------



## smd6169

They are ZERO help - I spoke to my BGi last week and she said my file was at HR.....no other info.


----------



## FiXXXer024

smd6169 said:


> They are ZERO help.


Recruit investigations was zero help? Hmmm, that's surprising... This is a sticky situation man, especially with your BGI on leave. Not good... good luck man, I'm hoping for the best for you.


----------



## smd6169

My BGi is not on leave, the director of HR is.....


FiXXXer024 said:


> Recruit investigations was zero help? Hmmm, that's surprising... This is a sticky situation man, especially with your BGI on leave. Not good... good luck man, I'm hoping for the best for you.


----------



## dotrat

When in doubt, go to headquarters.


----------



## smd6169

I don't see that going too well....it's tough enough to try to get a straight answer on the phone.


----------



## dotrat

Heard yesterday they're looking at a class of 120-125 for November with the assumption they will lose 20-25 over the course of the academy.


----------



## soxrock75

dotrat said:


> Heard yesterday they're looking at a class of 120-125 for November with the assumption they will lose 20-25 over the course of the academy.


From what I have heard, they are having trouble even getting that many people through the hiring process. I believe that there were anywhere between 400-500 people that began the actual background phase. If that is true, which I hope it is, that means that there would be a 1 in 4 or 1in 5 chance to get into this class. Well, take out 30 or so for the cadets. But still, not bad odds.

Are they still shooting for the week before Thanksgiving as a start date?


----------



## dotrat

The date i've heard is Monday Nov. 27th, the Monday after Thanksgiving. I've been told that the Orientation is scheduled for Nov. 10th or 15th. Which would make sense in the 2 weeks notice for employers and to get your gear together. I imagine the PAT would be towards the end of October if the 'good for only 30 days rule' is true. If it's not like a few you believe, than if could be anytime.

My guess says they start notifying recruits around the 1st week of November. But that's just my guess. Someone with more inside scoop may have more info.


----------



## smd6169

Well, I called HR again and was transferred to RIU. Spoke with a detective there who was very personable and tried to be helpful but got no additional information except to say that they are still doing round tables....he left my name/number for my BGi.



soxrock75 said:


> From what I have heard, they are having trouble even getting that many people through the hiring process. I believe that there were anywhere between 400-500 people that began the actual background phase. If that is true, which I hope it is, that means that there would be a 1 in 4 or 1in 5 chance to get into this class. Well, take out 30 or so for the cadets. But still, not bad odds.
> 
> Are they still shooting for the week before Thanksgiving as a start date?


----------



## dotrat

Stick with it. Don't let anyone out-hustle you for the job.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Anyone had a bad experience with OHS yet? My physical was today and they were EXTREMELY disorganized... so much so that they told me I was all set to go when I hadn't completed the whole process yet. Now I need to call them tomorrow morning to I guess reschedule to do the remaining tests. I thought it was wierd that I hadn't been asked to turn and cough...

Anyway, isolated incident or common practice? Just out of curiousity...


----------



## Mongo

Why would you complain about that?


----------



## FiXXXer024

Mongo said:


> Why would you complain about that?


Not a complaint, merely an observation. Just asking if anyone else got that impression. I already called and it should be straightened out shortly but it just seemed so cut and dry, I was taken aback by the flub...


----------



## dotrat

Maybe they read this board and they said 'Huh, pretty confident SOB ..."


----------



## smd6169

Anyone watch Family Guys last night?


FiXXXer024 said:


> I thought it was wierd that I hadn't been asked to turn and cough...


Anyhow, it's funny cause when I called HR/RIU the Detective I spoke with said they are still doing round tables and that as far as he knew, no one had been contacted by medical for the next steps. I didn't want to rain on his ego parade and "correct him" but looks like you guys are cruising right along. I am still stuck in the I don't know what's going on limbo....


----------



## FiXXXer024

smd6169 said:


> Anyone watch Family Guys last night?


I missed it but I heard about it, lol. Peter gets a prostate exam and accuses the Dr. of raping him...


----------



## smd6169

Yup, you got it, we'll maybe you didn't get it which is why were concered in the 1st place....


----------



## FiXXXer024

smd6169 said:


> Yup, you got it, we'll maybe you didn't get it which is why were concered in the 1st place....


Haha... seriously I should have known though when there was no "turn and cough". I should have known I missed something.


----------



## smd6169

...anyhow, they may only give that test to firefighters.....


----------



## dotrat

Anyone here anything else?


----------



## Bri9801

I hear a couple of Academy instructors were tipped off to this thread and are hoping Fixer makes it through so they can give him a confidence check on day one.

Could just be a rumor though


----------



## dotrat

Who has their meeting w/ the Psych this week? I'm Sunday. Hopefully i'm sane enought to move on to the PAT.


----------



## smd6169

How hasn't heard fuc*in thing? Oh ya, me....



dotrat said:


> Who has their meeting w/ the Psych this week? I'm Sunday. Hopefully i'm sane enought to move on to the PAT.


----------



## dotrat

SMD, something's fishy. Especially since they told you no one has moved on to Medical. I would go to Headquarters.


----------



## smd6169

I don't even know what deprtment I would ask for there as everytime I call HR they transfer me to RIU and Vice-versa. I am now on a mission to call HR everyday till they get sick of me calling and give me an answer.



dotrat said:


> SMD, something's fishy. Especially since they told you no one has moved on to Medical. I would go to Headquarters.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Bri9801 said:


> I hear a couple of Academy instructors were tipped off to this thread and are hoping Fixer makes it through so they can give him a confidence check on day one.
> 
> Could just be a rumor though


Ooooh, goodie... :-D


----------



## soxrock75

Just a question for those that have had their BPD Psych evaluation:

Did anyone go into the sit down feeling pretty confident and, you know, "sane" and then, after the meeting with the doctor, leave feeling crazy and second guessing their entire life?

I had my sit down recently and the good doctor left me feeling like I was a nut-case. Is this something that she does to everyone or am I really a wacko (shut up DVET)? Was she looking to see how we reacted and what our explanations were? Or was she just being a ball buster? 

Also, do you get some sort of notification if you passed or not? Or is it no news is good news????


----------



## FiXXXer024

soxrock75 said:


> Just a question for those that have had their BPD Psych evaluation:
> 
> Did anyone go into the sit down feeling pretty confident and, you know, "sane" and then, after the meeting with the doctor, leave feeling crazy and second guessing their entire life?
> 
> I had my sit down recently and the good doctor left me feeling like I was a nut-case. Is this something that she does to everyone or am I really a wacko (shut up DVET)? Was she looking to see how we reacted and what our explanations were? Or was she just being a ball buster?
> 
> Also, do you get some sort of notification if you passed or not? Or is it no news is good news????


Mine's tomorrow, we soon shall see... Is it true that she asks the obligatory "Tell me about yourself..." question or is it curveball city?


----------



## dotrat

Can't agree with you. Went in feelign fine, left feeling fine. No tough questions. She was pretty straight forward. Can't say I thought she was a ball buster.

Your test results must have given her great pause.

If you're asked to come back, that's bad.


----------



## dotrat

Her questions are based on your test results.


----------



## soxrock75

dotrat said:


> Can't agree with you. Went in feelign fine, left feeling fine. No tough questions. She was pretty straight forward. Can't say I thought she was a ball buster.
> 
> Your test results must have given her great pause.
> 
> If you're asked to come back, that's bad.


Well, I wasn't asked to come back. The whole thing was relaxed but she did ask some deeper questions. My actual test results seemed fine to her. It was some things in my background (which the Detectives and Dept. Supt. were'nt concerned with) that led her to ask some pointed questions. I was in there almost 35-40 minutes. We joked and spoke casually but I am still a little concerned.


----------



## dotrat

Dude I re-read what I posted. Didn't mean to sound like i'm not worried. Until I get that letter of Employment, i'm worried. I was there about 20-25 mins.


----------



## FiXXXer024

I kinda felt like shit leaving mine too... It was the same way as Sox, I went in feeling fine, it was casual, she was pleasant... Then she pulled out the MMPI and said I was trying to sell myself by answering with what I thought they wanted to hear. Let me say, the first thing that every test preparation book and every person I've ever talked to about this process has said, was to be 100% honest and to answer everything honestly so that's what I did. One thing she said was that I was cynical, which I can admit to. The funny thing was I left there thinking the same thing about that test... I know my answers were true, so why would the test say I'm trying to sell myself? As if they don't believe there's someone out there who legitimately thinks the way they answered unless they're admitting to various sketchy things... Sorry, I don't like to paint flowers, I don't want to report on the theater, I don't use drugs to ease the stresses of life, I find dirty jokes funny, I like mechanics magazines... Yeesh... Either way, it was pretty f'n wierd. Dr Scott was nice though, I can't say she was a ball buster, she was just reading what the test said.


----------



## dotrat

Did she ask you to come back? 

She said the test said the same thing about me. That when given the choice in the exams, i leaned towards "I'm a nice guy" answers. She also told me the test indicated that I have "funny thoughts". Which we both agreed to be true seeing as I do Stand Up Comedy.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Did she ask you to come back?
> 
> She said the test said the same thing about me. That when given the choice in the exams, i leaned towards "I'm a nice guy" answers. She also told me the test indicated that I have "funny thoughts". Which we both agreed to be true seeing as I do Stand Up Comedy.


Nope, that was it. No need for a 2nd show. Either I'm in or out.

She said that was common to get those kind of answers I guess. About 50% of the stuff she listed off from the test was true, but the other 50% was malarky. I'll give her the cynicism one, that was pretty neat that it pegged that about me. However, it said I take criticism extremely hard, which I don't and that I don't listen, which I do, otherwise I wouldn't remeber just about everything she said to me (the only person I don't listen to is my gf, and that's not "not listening", it's "selective hearing" ). She said I was impulsive and to stop taking things to extremes (which I had no idea what she was talking about so I just smiled and nodded). I did that at most of the things she said because the first thing she keyed on in my application was my explanations of things like leaving prior jobs and the two traffic offenses. She said my long explanations sounded like excuses and in the future I should wrap them up and get straight to the facts of the matter. With that said, I tried to avoid making excuses for anything, I just acknowledged what she said and make mental notes.

Did she offer you chocolate? She had hershey kisses for me but I a.) don't like plain kisses and b.) haven't been eating sweets since I started on that PAT diet thing, so I refused. She had the same sense of humor as me, which was wierd. When I walked in she said "sorry I was late, I wasn't keeping you out there as part of the torture" and I said "well, just in case you were I was sitting calm and maintaining my composure. You can't be too sure.", to which she responded "Hmmm, you know what that means right? You're unsure of yourself and you have a distrust for the process..." so I called her bluff and said "Well, I better just take my chocolates and go huh, I don't want to waste your time". She wasn't bad at all... just that damn MMPI...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I've had the pleasure of meeting Dr. Scott before. She tries to get a rise out of you with her "professional evaluations," such as saying you're impulsive and you take things to the extreme. Don't take it to heart, she's getting paid by BPD to say that kind of crap to see how you react.


----------



## dotrat

Anyone hear anything yet?


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Anyone hear anything yet?


My physical is at 1630, then I'm done... It feels good to have nothing else hanging. It's been tough the last month just waiting and waiting for the next appointment.

How does the rest of this play out? Obviously the medical and psyche reports go to another round table, Dr. Scott explained that... but is the PAT really the last step of the application process? No hidden surprises? Do they give you notice when it's all final? Like a "please give your current job notice of your appointment at this time" or something to that effect? I just don't want to leave my boss with a vacancy and not give him (or myself) enough time to train a replacement.


----------



## Mongo

Don't tell your boss shit.


----------



## soxrock75

dotrat said:


> Anyone hear anything yet?


I'm all done as far as meetings and appointments. I had my psych eval last Saturday and physical on Sunday. Everything went fine with the medical part except for the TB records and I faxed that off to BPD today.(Although the scales @ Boston Medical had me 11lbs heavier than BPD's scales, which had me freaking out. Either that or I lost 11lbs in less than a week???)

So, I guess we wait and see if they pass us on and schedule a PAT? I would think that the PAT would be for some time in late October, early November. That is, if the anticipated start date of 11/27 holds steady.


----------



## dotrat

PAT is next. When that is your guess is as good as mine. She didn't mention anything to me about another roundtable. This is the point where they start shaving the folks off the Civil Service list. If you've made it this far, this is where your ranking comes into play.


----------



## soxrock75

dotrat said:


> If you've made it this far, this is where your ranking comes into play.


93 Civilian here. Not too bad considering that they went down to 89 civilian for this list. I think that there are only a few 94's ahead of me that were bounced from the last class, so, I might be in good shape.


----------



## dotrat

I think we're all 93's....


----------



## Guest

I got a 91 and am done with everything. Ithink most people who got this far and pass the PAT are in the next class from what i've been hearing. I guess we just wait and see.


----------



## soxrock75

dotrat said:


> I think we're all 93's....


I know 89's that just took the psych last week and are into the medical portion of things.........


----------



## dotrat

The Civil Service list is not oo current. There are several folks listed on the Civil list that are already BPD. I sit at 203. Hopefully i'm in the range.


----------



## smd6169

I am a 94 who started last class. I still haven't heard shit except from my BGi saying she completed her part and sent my packet to HR. When calling for any info I keep getting bounced from HR to RIU to HR (you get the picture). If I was bypassed/eliminated at the round table they sure don't like to tell you....hopefully I don't fuck my self here but I am calling again today. Is it that difficult to inform people real-time of their status, I think not at this digital day and age.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Mongo said:


> Don't tell your boss shit.


I had to, I've had to bang out early days and take days off for appointments and shit. He had to know what was up. It's ok though, he's one of those guys who wanted to be a cop so bad back in the day but never applied themself, so I think he's living vicariously through me in this whole process, he's just as excited as me.

I'm in the same situation Sox, I know how much I weigh on my perfectly balanced scale at my gym (I check to make sure every day that it's zeroed) and I'm perfectly at my ideal weight for my BMI (210lbs, 6ft 1/2 inch tall) so when I got on the scale at OHS and they weighed me at 218, I was like whoa whoa whoa.

They busted my balls on an old injury last night at my physical. I had a very very mild herniation in a disc in my lower back that only required PT to clear it up, no surgery and no medication (though they did prescribe naproxin) and the boneheads at my doctors office left out ALL the info the NP needed about it (xray/MRI reports and the initial referral from my PCP to the specialist), all they put in was the specialist report and the PT records. Oh well, she said it should be fine, just get them in before the 30th of this month, so maybe the 30th is when they start going through all the medical and psyche stuff?


----------



## dotrat

That's the target date to be done with anything medical. October is to compile the list of candidates and start scheduling PAT's.


----------



## dotrat

Anyone get asked back? I know of 1 person that was asked back.


----------



## soxrock75

dotrat said:


> Anyone get asked back? I know of 1 person that was asked back.


Asked back for what reason, good or bad?


----------



## dotrat

Was told. "You have some issues to work out." He thought that was it. Got a letter in the mail a week later asking him to come back for a follow up appt. with another Pysch.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Was told. "You have some issues to work out." He thought that was it. Got a letter in the mail a week later asking him to come back for a follow up appt. with another Pysch.


Ain't that a kick in the balls.

Kinda funny story, but I got a thin letter in the mail too and my heart hit the floor... I opened it up and all it was was the cadet test results saying I was a "low risk cadidate"... My neighbors probably heard that sigh of relief...
Even if by some fluke I didn't get on this class AND didn't get on next class, I'm still in the running for cadet. It's good to have options, it definately takes the pressure off.


----------



## dotrat

what would you folks do without me.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> what would you folks do without me.


Paint flowers and repair door latches?


----------



## dotrat

Any word? Any rumors?


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Any word? Any rumors?


I heard Timmy's dating Sarah and little Bobby is cheating on Sue... And the word is... "pumpernickel"... "Pumpernickel".


----------



## FiXXXer024

FiXXXer024 said:


> I heard Timmy's dating Sarah and little Bobby is cheating on Sue... And the word is... "pumpernickel"... "Pumpernickel".


Basically nothing important from me... but what else is new;-)
Oops, I quoted myself when I meant to edit the last post. Yup... I'm losing it.


----------



## BSP268

A Gay's There Is A New Invention It Is Called The Phone !!!


----------



## FiXXXer024

BSP268 said:


> A Gay's There Is A New Invention It Is Called The Phone !!!


Duely noted, what's your number, so I can call you and tell you to turn the caps lock off.


----------



## BSP268

[email protected]#-You.


----------



## AFCOP

smd6169 said:


> I am a 94 who started last class. I still haven't heard shit except from my BGi saying she completed her part and sent my packet to HR. When calling for any info I keep getting bounced from HR to RIU to HR (you get the picture). If I was bypassed/eliminated at the round table they sure don't like to tell you....hopefully I don't fuck my self here but I am calling again today. Is it that difficult to inform people real-time of their status, I think not at this digital day and age.


I got bypassed...now to start the appeal....as soon as someone "officially" notifies me that I was bypassed....


----------



## dotrat

Why were you bypassed?


----------



## FiXXXer024

BSP268 said:


> [email protected]#-You.


You aren't answering. Do you screen your calls or do you just know it's me calling ... Well either way, turn your caps off.

That's a tough break AFCOP, think it could have to do with you being overseas during the application process? Who told you you were bypassed if you havn't officially been notified?

P.S. I'm officially DONE, it feels great to not have anything left hanging. Medical, Psyche, BGI... It's alllll down to a round table and a couple of dummy drags. I don't even care if I make it or not at this point, the fact that I made it very close to the end of the application process is a pretty damn exciting. Five or six hundred people already got told to screw...


----------



## dotrat

Roundtable? Another one? How do you know this? Any idea when the PAT might be?


----------



## dotrat

5 or 6 hundred?


----------



## FiXXXer024

That's what Dr. Scott said in her pre-talk explanation. She said her report and medicals report would go to another evaluation session.

And I pulled 5 or 6 hundred out of my ass, I figure if the numbers from this group are akin to last group (where 800 candidates were called, 400 signed, 180 conditionals went out and 80 went to the academy)... Just a guess-timate...

And no, still no word on the PAT timeframe. You're probably best to just let it go for now and wait. That's what I'm doing. Constantly looking for info and rumors and stuff will drive you nuts... Kick your feet up and wait for the good word bro. It shouldn't be too far off. A week, maybe two...


----------



## dotrat

The Pat's will be on October 12 & October 26. There is a 'Preview" PAT where you can go exactly a week prior to your PAT schedule date and practice the events without being timed.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> The Pat's will be on October 12 & October 26. There is a 'Preview" PAT where you can go exactly a week prior to your PAT schedule date and practice the events without being timed.


I'd go just for shits and giggles, I've never done a PAT before so I won't waste a second I could use for experience. Do we have to pay for these? I wonder if we have to pay for the practice one.

You know what I was meaning to ask... The results of these tests, are they going to be ordered and recorded for later evaluation (like when we start academy?) or is it going to be a "pass or fail and then forget them" kinda thing...


----------



## Ranger2

I hope to see you all at the PAT and then the academy. I have my Pysch Interview and Physical this weekend and then I am done. Are those dates definite the 12 and the 26??


----------



## KindaConfused

FiXXXer024 said:


> I'd go just for shits and giggles, I've never done a PAT before so I won't waste a second I could use for experience. Do we have to pay for these? I wonder if we have to pay for the practice one.
> 
> You know what I was meaning to ask... The results of these tests, are they going to be ordered and recorded for later evaluation (like when we start academy?) or is it going to be a "pass or fail and then forget them" kinda thing...


PAT previews are free at this time. My dept paid for my actual PAT.


----------



## dotrat

My info is right from the Civil service web site. It lists the dates in October for the Police PAT. The actual test dates are 10/12 & 10/26. With practice ones the week prior. The 1st one in Novemeber is 11/14. Which would be 4 days after the supposed Orientation. Also less that 2 weeks before the target start date of 11/27.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> My info is right from the Civil service web site. It lists the dates in October for the Police PAT. The actual test dates are 10/12 & 10/26. With practice ones the week prior. The 1st one in Novemeber is 11/14. Which would be 4 days after the supposed Orientation. Also less that 2 weeks before the target start date of 11/27.


It is getting tight man... It's pretty exciting if you ask me. I can't wait, it'll be like college ball all over again ... wait, I hated college ball... So hopefully it'll be like high school, cause football in high school was great.

So yea... high school football it is.

And for the girls... ummm... field hockey. High school field hockey.


----------



## dotrat

Does anybody personally know anyone that was bypassed?


----------



## DVET1979

All PATS are done purely on a pass/fail basis. A candidate who barely passes will be scored the same as a peron who excels on the course.


----------



## rlay84

just curious. I read a few days ago that one of you was also a candidate who recieved a "low" on the cadet exam. I got a low as well, and I was just wondering if you know of anybody else who took it and what they got. I know one kid who got a high. If so have you heard any news on the cadet class status. Any possible news is good at this point for me even though it is probably already a distant past for you.Thanks and good luck


----------



## FiXXXer024

rlay84 said:


> just curious. I read a few days ago that one of you was also a candidate who recieved a "low" on the cadet exam. I got a low as well, and I was just wondering if you know of anybody else who took it and what they got. I know one kid who got a high. If so have you heard any news on the cadet class status. Any possible news is good at this point for me even though it is probably already a distant past for you.Thanks and good luck


I'd honestly start a new thread on it because I guess they're going to start the cadet hiring in the next few months. I got a low and my buddy also got a low on his. As soon as the fluster of the full time police positions die down everyone will be clamoring over who gets the cadet spots. Ought to make for some good threadin'.


----------



## dotrat

I'm too old to be a cadet. I wish you guys luck if this doesn't work out. For all you W. Roxbury & Rozzy kids make sure you ring up Tobin & Consalvo for Cadet help. Michael Rush could help as well. I know all of them pretty well so if I can help let me know...


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> I'm too old to be a cadet. I wish you guys luck if this doesn't work out. For all you W. Roxbury & Rozzy kids make sure you ring up Tobin & Consalvo for Cadet help. Michael Rush could help as well. I know all of them pretty well so if I can help let me know...


Mike was my high school history teacher before he got elected... That guy's a nut, lol. I was SO sure he's never get elected. When he did it totally ruined my faith in the electoral process, haha. Great guy though, no doubt about that. I havn't seen or talked to him in years though. My buddy who practically runs the Roches in Westie sees him all the time though.


----------



## dotrat

Mike was a year behind me at CM. Tobin is a very good guy to know.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Mike was a year behind me at CM. Tobin is a very good guy to know.


Nice, threaten him with a swirlie if he won't help you. I'm CM also, graduated in 2000.


----------



## dotrat

I did a benefit show at CM in 2000. I ripped up Coach Day, Mr. Teagan, & Mr. Chis...


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> I did a benefit show at CM in 2000. I ripped up Coach Day, Mr. Teagan, & Mr. Chis...


It's not Mr. Chis anymore, it's been Principal Chisholm for a few years now. He's a great guy, no one deserved that position more then him. I never played b-ball so I didn't know Day, but Teagan was an asshat. He always annoyed me for some reason, I can't remember why, I just remember not liking him.


----------



## dotrat

I know he's the Principal. But he's still Chissy to me. I actually went to see him back in July to get my Transcripts. He said a ton of CM kids were going through the BPD process and felt quite a few didn't have a chance in hell.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> I know he's the Principal. But he's still Chissy to me. I actually went to see him back in July to get my Transcripts. He said a ton of CM kids were going through the BPD process and felt quite a few didn't have a chance in hell.


I second that... If anyone knows it's him. You'd think he never knew your name but every kid there was on his radar.

Let me tell you with all honesty and no BS, I'm a standup CM kid and there were quite a few good kids in my class who went on to LE (one went to Atlanta and became a cop there, one went on to Nashua NH just off the top of my head, and in fact his brother went and graduated the last class for BPD)... but it seems like only the asshats who I'd NEVER consider for LE careers are in this group with me (no offense to anyone reading this). One of them was a class behind me at CM and I dated a girl he dated ( I was first though, ZING ). Apparently she told me he is and has been for a good while, quite the OC and pot afficionado, dealing and using. He's pretty much a disgrace on the highest level to even be showing his face for this position. I figured he'd be eliminated quickly but I have a sinking suspicion he's still in it as I saw him at the written psyche so apparently RIU missed his drug history. I better not see him at academy because I will make his life miserable and I'll make sure he doesn't ever wear a badge with me (as he has in other dept's already as an aux). Other then him there's a couple of others who aren't bad kids per say but definately not top of the class material at all. One there was in my class but I honestly don't know him well enough to make a call, he was always quiet. He hung out with the Dot kids from Don Bosco so I never really talked to him much.


----------



## dotrat

_*I figured he'd be eliminated quickly but I have a sinking suspicion he's still in it as I saw him at the written psyche so apparently RIU missed his drug history. I better not see him at academy because I will make his life miserable and I'll make sure he doesn't ever wear a badge with me (as he has in other dept's already as an aux)

*_Dude if we get to the Academy your sole purpose should be to graduate, not to make sure someone else does not. We should try to help all of our class mates graduate. I know I will. All for one and one for all. This is the competitve part. Not the Academy.

If this kid gets there than good for him. Maybe he changed. There's no way he passes the 'Drug Screen' while on Pot or OC's.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Dude if we get to the Academy your sole purpose should be to graduate, not to make sure someone else does not. We should try to help all of our class mates graduate. I know I will. All for one and one for all. This is the competitve part. Not the Academy.
> 
> If this kid gets there than good for him. Maybe he changed. There's no way he passes the 'Drug Screen' while on Pot or OC's.


I don't know man, I'm all for the class and should I make it you better believe I'm going to be a team player. I just don't think I'd be able to wrap my head around some kid who I know to be a drug dealer and abuser WHILE he wore a badge for another town trying to work alongside me in a position of respect and integrity. He has none in my eyes. I have no raeson to believe he'll wear a BPD badge with any more integrity then he did as an AUX. It's like the BGI's say, this whole process was to make sure that the guys who are on the streets now get people they can rely on to work with them. I mean I'm not naive. I know there's cops out there who use drugs and abuse the badge, but that doesn't mean I have to accept it and ignore it. This job means too much to me to ignore a criminal trying to weasel his way onto the force.


----------



## evidence

Gentlemen, keep your mouths shut please. You can't have any opinions yet. If you go in the academy 11/06, say nothing about anyone behind their back until 06/08 (when u get off probation). Word travels fast in this department, and cops with a lot of salt get the pork sandwich after pissing off the wrong person, and you aren't even in the academy yet. And even after you get out, you are just a body, a body that can be moved at will. This department is smaller than it looks, believe me. What u are saying on here makes it easy for people to figure out who you are, I have already figured some of the people you guys are talking about, one a classmate of mine, so who knows what others may be able to put together. Be careful and good luck to all of you, people would saw off body parts to be where you are. Feel free to PM me with any questions about what lies ahead.


----------



## dotrat

Fixxxer,

Let the BI Detectives determine if he shouldn't get through. We are not the judge and jury. I can't worry about whether or not some one I know will or won't get in. I'm trying to get it. That's my concern. And God willing if I make the Academy my goal is to graduate in June 07'. And in the process I try to help as many folks as I can get through as well.

We all know how hard of a process this is. There's no room for Cockblocking. Just imagine how upset you'd be if you were cockblocked out of the job?


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Fixxxer,
> 
> Let the BI Detectives determine if he shouldn't get through. We are not the judge and jury. I can't worry about whether or not some one I know will or won't get in. I'm trying to get it. That's my concern. And God willing if I make the Academy my goal is to graduate in June 07'. And in the process I try to help as many folks as I can get through as well.
> 
> We all know how hard of a process this is. There's no room for Cockblocking. Just imagine how upset you'd be if you were cockblocked out of the job?


True, but I've done nothing to deserve it. There's the difference in my eyes. Whatever though, that's the last I'll say of it. God willing we'll all be beating a path into Williams ave in a few months and counting the days till graduation.


----------



## soxrock75

Any word on the PAT's being scheduled? As stated earlier the Police PAT's are on the 12th and 26th of October.

Are they still targeting November 27th for an Academy start date or is it getting pushed back due to possible later PAT's? Just wondering.......


----------



## dotrat

They've gone dark. Haven't heard a thing.


----------



## soxrock75

dotrat said:


> They've gone dark. Haven't heard a thing.


I just spoke with someone today that said he just handed in his background packet. So, it looks like there are 3 groups of recruits:

1- Those that just have the PAT pending
2- Those that just took the psych and are beginning the medical portio
3- Those that just handed in their background packet

I wouldn't think that these new recruits would be in the running for the November class unless they are having trouble getting enough quality applicants, thus pushing back the PAT's and next class. Or, did they send out more cards for the anticipated Spring 2007 class? I am completely confused at this point.


----------



## dotrat

Who knows. I just hope I make it.


----------



## Auxguy2405

Me too!!!


----------



## dotrat

Got my PAT letter. Test date 10/30 @ 9:30am. Preview date 10/23 9:30am.

It's on Gentleman, it's on.

So much for the State's website saying the dates are the 10/12 & 10/26.


----------



## Ranger2

Dotrat:

When did you complete everything and how long did it take for you to recieve that letter


----------



## dotrat

The last thing I had was the meeting with the Dept. Pysch. on Sunday 9/17. Haven't heard a thing until today (2 weeks +) when my wife called to say I recieved a letter form BPD. She opened while I was on the phone and gave me the dates.

I will be at the preview you can count on that.


----------



## Ranger2

Congrats Man.. I hope to be there wtih you.. All I am wiating on is that letter.


----------



## dotrat

I hope all the folks here get letters.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Got my PAT letter. Test date 10/30 @ 9:30am. Preview date 10/23 9:30am.
> 
> It's on Gentleman, it's on.
> 
> So much for the State's website saying the dates are the 10/12 & 10/26.


Congrats mang, I'm shittin' bricks here waiting. I have to give them one more followup record which I'll drop off tomorrow morning after I pick it up at my hospital. I guess Spet 30th wasn't the solid deadline we made it out to be but the lady at OHS did make it clear that this week was the cutoff. I'm praying this record is the one they need because if not I'm royally screwed all thanks to my doctor's office's ineptitude.


----------



## dotrat

Good Luck. I hope you get your letter. Just keep running and working out.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Good Luck. I hope you get your letter. Just keep running and working out.


Oh I am brotha, I feel so burnt out though, I don't know if I should take a break for a few weeks after the PATs or just keeping going knowing I've got 6 months of hard running in store for me (not wanting to get out of my rythm, ya know). I've been training for 2 years for this in particular but sometimes I get the urge to just not go to the gym or to bang out after a mile or to eat that donut, lol. Not to mention I hate being this light. I'm down to 210 from the 235 I've maintained since high school. I feel like a damn lightweight. Sure it helps with the endurance and my overall health but I LOOK smaller now and I don't feel as imposing.


----------



## dotrat

Don't stop now. Take a few days off prior to the PAT, but other than that you should be right now doing what the *MAX *requirement will be in the Academy. That way you're doing right now what they will top us out at by the end.

I've been pushing myself daily. I get up @ 5:45am and run 6 miles. They'll have us running @ 7:35am. And we won't be running at 6 miles until near the end. I'm doing push ups & sit ups along with some abs & back work. I know they'll have some surprises in store. Things we couldn't have imagined to train for. Muscles we never knew existed will be hurting.

But at the end of the day we'll go home. At the end of 29 weeks we'll pull on the "blues" for the 1st time, stand together and get our *Shield*.


----------



## dotrat

"A lot of people come in and think that the Academy is to build character. I am here to tell you it is not. *We will not help you build character, we will reveal what you brought with you*."

--Dril Sgt. Downey 7/8/06


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Don't stop now. Take a few days off prior to the PAT, but other than that you should be right now doing what the *MAX *requirement will be in the Academy. That way you're doing right now what they will top us out at by the end.
> 
> I've been pushing myself daily. I get up @ 5:45am and run 6 miles. They'll have us running @ 7:35am. And we won't be running at 6 miles until near the end. I'm doing push ups & sit ups along with some abs & back work. I know they'll have some surprises in store. Things we couldn't have imagined to train for. Muscles we never knew existed will be hurting.


Dayum, I'm content just doing about 2.5 a day (not that that kills me but I generally run 2.5 in about 20 min and that's a good solid number for daily cardio), I better start stepping it up to keep up with the likes of you. If I run outside at my house, it's all uphill and downhill so it's a good place to train. After I run and cool down I do pushups and situps with some back crunches (which must be important because I see them doing them in a lot of pictures from this recruit class). If I run at the gym I do 8 minutes of warmup, 20 minutes at 7.5-8mph for about 2.5 miles and then 4 minutes of cooldown. Just about 3.3 miles total, then it's all freeweights, 4 sets of 10 @ 225 on the bench, 4 sets of leg presses, 4 of hamstring curls, weighted ab crunches (4 to the front and 4 to each oblique, seated rows and pulldowns. I'm foregoing the usual "back and legs one day, arms and chest the next day" routine I usually do for some "crash and cram" style stuff. No time to waste. Maybe that's why I'm feeling so burnt out though.


dotrat said:


> But at the end of the day we'll go home. At the end of 29 weeks we'll pull on the "blues" for the 1st time, stand together and get our *Shield*.


Amen brotha...
Do we even get blues immediately when we're probies or do we keep the brown recruit uniform for a little while?

EDIT: I trust you've checked out www.BostonPoliceAcademy.com right? That's a great website to peruse if you want a great idea of what to expect. I've been keeping up with this class closely, looking at every picture and reading every weeks schedule. Every little bit of preparation helps...


----------



## dotrat

Believe me, i'm no physical wonder. I've never pushed my body so hard in my life. I'm not a "runner" (my wife has run a few marathons so she's helped), nor will I ever grace the cover of Men's Fitness.

But I have wanted this for so long. The way I look at it is simple. I will not be the best runner in the Class, I won't be the most athletically gifted, I may not be the best student. But I will not be out worked. I just won't.

I have checked out the website. Very helpful.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> But I have wanted this for so long. The way I look at it is simple. I will not be the best runner in the Class, I won't be the most athletically gifted, I may not be the best student. But I will not be out worked. I just won't.


Naaaah dude, that's MY schtick! Shit, now I'm going to have to think up a better one... or outwork you. Bastage.

j/k


----------



## dotrat

Nice. I have many more.

*"Hard work beats Talent when Talent doesn't work Hard"*


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Nice. I have many more.
> 
> *"Hard work beats Talent when Talent doesn't work Hard"*


*"Two wrongs don't make a right, but three rights do make a left"*

FTW!


----------



## dotrat

*"Don't ask for a LIGHTER load, ask for a STRONGER back"*


----------



## FiXXXer024

I can't get into a proverb battle with you. I don't have the ammo... One other good one I do know is *"The longer the night, the more our dreams will be."* Seems fitting...


----------



## dotrat

My all time favorite. It applies to this scenario.

Luck is when* Preparation*​*
*meets* Opportunity.*​*
*


----------



## fishtolt

Although I'm a lieutenant in a small town, I'm a bit jealous, I wish I could have the opportunity that you have. In your own words you said it just fine, "You kept your nose clean" Good Luck to you sir and be safe in your new environment!


----------



## dotrat

Thank you. I hope i'm ready. I hope we're all ready.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Sox, whats up with you bro. You heard anything yet?
I'm still waiting on word just figured where you were because we seem to be in the same grouping of candidates... It would be a kick in the pants if we all had PATs together.


----------



## Ranger2

Fixxer.. I am still waiting here to.. I havent heard anything.... the suspense is killing me


----------



## soxrock75

FiXXXer024 said:


> Sox, whats up with you bro. You heard anything yet?
> I'm still waiting on word just figured where you were because we seem to be in the same grouping of candidates... It would be a kick in the pants if we all had PATs together.


Still waiting..............


----------



## FiXXXer024

I think this whole process is a way to get us un-excited about this job so we're not hopping around like maniacs when the papers all get signed. I mean when this first started back in June I was jumping for joy. Then it died down to a sly grin. Now it's sunk down to a smirk. I can figure it turning into a shrug by November. I'm still excited sure, but outwardly when people ask me how it's going and blah blah blah, I'm getting bored with answering. Maybe word on the PATs showing up at my house will brighten my mood. My slumping excitement level may only be the result of such a long period of no new news...


----------



## rlay84

My cousin patrick is a 95 civilian. He has been keeping me updated on this whole process since late december. He was in in out with all the bs leaving him up and down until he failed his first psych test which of course left him in a deep depression. He went for another psych exam they told him nothing until a letter showed up at his house with his pat info. So you are all in the same boat from what i see in this. I just hope that they finish all this off so that I can find out if I get on the cadets or if I have to start a military contract at 22. Obviously we all share the same dream job and after seeing how grueling this whole process is as it is dragged out it seems even less atainable than ever. But good luck and if it is meant to be it is meant to be at least that is how i motivate myself to get to work for the public works at 5am in the cold with a cj degree collecting dust already and more student loans being taken out so that I can get that masters in hopes that it all works out.


----------



## FiXXXer024

rlay84 said:


> My cousin patrick is a 95 civilian. He has been keeping me updated on this whole process since late december. He was in in out with all the bs leaving him up and down until he failed his first psych test which of course left him in a deep depression. He went for another psych exam they told him nothing until a letter showed up at his house with his pat info. So you are all in the same boat from what i see in this. I just hope that they finish all this off so that I can find out if I get on the cadets or if I have to start a military contract at 22. Obviously we all share the same dream job and after seeing how grueling this whole process is as it is dragged out it seems even less atainable than ever. But good luck and if it is meant to be it is meant to be at least that is how i motivate myself to get to work for the public works at 5am in the cold with a cj degree collecting dust already and more student loans being taken out so that I can get that masters in hopes that it all works out.


With that attitude you won't get anywhere. It all works out man, it's either in the cards or it's not. I feel for you though, I was in the same boat. Civil service was done, degree was on my wall, a year had passed since college... still nothing. Then all at once I got a call back from a state college PD, a cadet test card and a BPD card. It happens when it happens man. Stick to it, don't get yourself down. Just send out as many applications as you can. Even if you're not qualified, you might just luck out and they'll be willing to take a chance on you and train you, you never know.

As for your cousin? Honestly, if a little turbulence in the application process sent him into a deeply depressed state then you have to wonder if the psyche portion wasn't right in saying he wasn't ready. The key to this whole thing is managing your emotion and "keeping your nose clean" as I like to say. If you see Dr. Scott and she tells you you don't handle criticism well and your response is "shut up stupid face, I handle it fine. There's nothing wrong with me"... Well... that's uhhh no good... Good that he got it on the second go 'round though. As long as you stick to it and don't let them sell you short, you'll make it just fine.


----------



## rlay84

no i understand that my cards will play out one way or another, but their just seems to be many facits of this process that our out of yours/my control. I'm just starting out since I wasn't even old enough to take the last test so I will have my turn hopefully. Everybody needs to make it through the process to fulfill that dream I just notice many people on this site periodically in posts think that somebody is gonna give them a job and was just trying to relate to you that the process is long and tedious. However I do appreciate that you pointed out that it needs to be this way for the cream to rise to the top.


----------



## dotrat

Anybody else coming with me on the 30th!!! Com'on guys & gals!


----------



## Ranger2

I am waiting.. I am waiting.. I hope to be there on the 23rd and the 30th.... I am hoping it was the holiday weekend and the letter is in the mail


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Anybody else coming with me on the 30th!!! Com'on guys & gals!


Still waitin bro, nothing came yesterday in the mail. The suspense is killing me though.


----------



## Guest

I will be there. I got mine the day after you did.


----------



## dotrat

Alright boys & girls. Who has been DQ'd? The PAT letters wnet out. There's not a lot of chatter.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Dude, I'm going to roll over the finish line just before the final bell, I know it. I never went to see my doctor after physical therapy for an injury almost 3 years ago and OHS wants the notes from him saying that he saw me and that I'm ok. Since I never did that the notes don't exist so I had to call his office yesterday and by the grace of God they somehow fit me in to see him today so he can look me over, evaluate me, write down that I'm fine and stuff then I can bring a copy downtown later this afternoon to FINALLY wrap this whole medical ordeal up.

You might have been the only one to go through this without a hitch. My medical stuff should have been done Sept 10th, lol, it's funny how things DON'T work out. I'm going to sleep like a baby tonight though knowing I'm FINALLY (for the third or fourth time) done.

Hey Dotrat, where are they going to be held?


----------



## dotrat

Good Luck. I hope it works out for you. 

The PAT's are being held at the Hudson National Guard Armory. Preview 10/23 & Test 10/30 times are @ 9:30am. We are to bring a check for $150.00.

My guess is after the PAT's we'll hear in about a week (week of 11/6). Orientation is tentatively scheduled for 11/11.

So close you can almost taste it.


----------



## Ranger2

I got my letter today.. PAT schedueld for 11/1 with the preview 10/25!!!


----------



## dotrat

Awesome.


----------



## FiXXXer024

They're in Hudson? Wierd... 

Well I'm all set, since they were probably waiting on my dumb ass to finally give them the paperwork they needed, hopefully the yes or no will come rather quickly.


----------



## dotrat

Did you turn your shit in?


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Did you turn your shit in?


OOOOoooohhhh yes sir. Let me tell you, my doctor tried to screw me up. I had to argue with him to give me a copy of the paperwork he made for the discharge. He said my BP was a smidge high and so he made out a prescription sheet with a note that said "this young man has been evaluated in excellent health, BLAH BLAH BLAH" and tried to say that was all I need. I was like ohhh no man gimme a copy of that thing, they're going to need it. He says "oh no, don't give them that, you don't want to tell them too much". I had to explain to them that they've checked my BP like 3 times already, if there was anything they had a problem with they'd probably have told me, just gimme a copy. Yeesh, practically had to twist the guys arm. So he's finally like "FINE, just don't say I didn't warn you"... I need a new PCP, he's a meathead and a half. Either way, everyone cross your fingers, I'm waitin' AGAIN.


----------



## Auxguy2405

Hey Fixxer024,
I feel your pain. I am in pretty much the same situation and i have been runing aroung to get these stupid papers for the Medical Director. I was able to make them give me an appointment this morning and got a letter and ofcourse the Medical director is not back in until Monday. I hope this letter is what he needs. What exactly did you get from yor doctor and did they state that it was okay.
i


----------



## FiXXXer024

Alright guys you can ALL breathe a sigh of relief, I know how shocked and saddened you would have been if I hadn't made it but you can rest easy, I'll be at the Oct 25th practice and Nov 1st PAT, word to your moms ...


----------



## Ranger2

Congrats .. I will see you there.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Oh yea, you're there too, nice. This ought to be tit, I wonder how many people won't be able to jump the wall? You think it will be a major faux pax to viciously tackle the dummy at the end of the obstacle course? Like lay a brutal hit on it, maybe do a little victory dance on it... Just a thought.


----------



## dotrat

Word Fixxxer....guess we won't meet until Orientation.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Word Fixxxer....guess we won't meet until Orientation.


It's all good... I don't care if we meet on the steps of the academy, so long as we make it there. I'm totally paranoid about hurting myself now, I almost don't want to go paintballing or push myself too hard at the gym out of fear some freak injury might get me... Tread lightly, we're almost there.


----------



## dotrat

I second that. I also think about getting hurt. Or sick.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> I second that. I also think about getting hurt. Or sick.


Sick I can deal with, broken bone might be a LITTLE bit more difficult to work around:mrgreen:


----------



## dotrat

It would be a bad time to come down with 'Hammer toe'.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Ok so we've got...
dotrat
ranger2
evanca
and myself confirmed for PATs.

Auxguy and Soxrocks, whats goin on with you guys? Anything?


----------



## dotrat

Anyone know of anyone that has been passed over?


----------



## Ranger2

Trust me.. even if I was crippled that day... you would still see me get over that wall... Once in a lifetime opportunity... Once you hear that word .. pass.. your in


----------



## dotrat

My guess is if any of us get in, the letters will probably around Nov 6th. That's less than 3 weeks away.


----------



## Ranger2

I am assuming that passing the PAT puts us in the academy. I heard on the news today that a city councilor stated 105 recruits as scheduled for this academy.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Yea I'd be willing to wager (just looking at the list, seeing names of people I know who already have jobs, some for BPD in fact) I'd have to assume anything between 1 and 275 is a lock. You figure the state police have already cherrypicked the list, Boston has swept through it once, towns have probably pulled quite a few higher numbers and vets off it that had sent their scores to Boston and their town of residency Also a lot of the veterans are stuck in the sandbox or Afganistan and they'll be out of the running for right now. You're gonna to have to figure a good 150 of them on the Boston list already have jobs with how old the list is now, and who knows how many were bypassed last time and this time who were before us. They might very well be dipping into the 300's on the Boston list and starting with candidates in the high 100's/low 200's... Who knows.


----------



## Ranger2

From what I understand .. the BG started at 94's and went very low. According to the numbers from what they said last time.. 176 made it to the med and pyshc... out of the 84 made to the the PAT. 4 failed the PAT leaving them with 80.. so if you base it on this.. then whoever gets the PAT and passes is locking up a slot. Once again, I know that they are looking for 105 to put on.. so at least 1/3 of the 400 who signed are looking to be put on.


----------



## dotrat

I want to believe that's the case. But after hearing a few stories from recruits that I have spoken with about having gotten as far as *Passing* the PAT and getting a letter in the mail the following week saying:

*"Thanks for your interest in becoming a Boston Police Officer. Unfortunately at this time, your rank on the Civil Service list is not high enough for us to select you for this upcoming class..."

*It would be such a colosus letdown to get this far and recieve a letter like this. My current ranking is '203'. It is my hope that any candiates that have been eliminated (no offense) are currently ranked higher than I am...no offense.

On another note. I feel physically as ready as i've ever been. I'm running, lifting, & eating right. Mentally i'm not sure how I can prepare other than practice swollowing my pride, shame, and humility.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> I want to believe that's the case. But after hearing a few stories from recruits that I have spoken with about having gotten as far as *Passing* the PAT and getting a letter in the mail the following week saying:
> 
> *"Thanks for your interest in becoming a Boston Police Officer. Unfortunately at this time, your rank on the Civil Service list is not high enough for us to select you for this upcoming class..."*
> 
> It would be such a colosus letdown to get this far and recieve a letter like this. My current ranking is '203'. It is my hope that any candiates that have been eliminated (no offense) are currently ranked higher than I am...no offense.


Could be true... however I have to believe they're dipping pretty far into the candidate pool by this point though. The list is over a year old, people have been bypassed, people have been dq'ed, people have gotten jobs already. There's got to be at LEAST 100-150 on that list in the first 250 that have jobs already or have been bypassed or dq'ed. I know a kid who's maybe 40 candidates above me who was in class 43-05. I'm not sure if that class was taken off this list or the last list though...


----------



## dotrat

Well...we'll know in less than 3 weeks.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Well...we'll know in less than 3 weeks.


Bastage!... you got me all second guessing myself now. I guess it all hinges on (a) how many they gave conditionals to, (b) how many didn't pass the psyche and medical and (c) how many aren't going to pass the PATs. I wish we knew, but hell if we knew then the commonwealth wouldn't be able to soak $150 from people who knew they weren't in the running, cause they'd simply drop out. Kinda crappy that they'd do that but it's all part of the application game. This may very well be the longest three weeks of my life...


----------



## Auxguy2405

Hey guys,
Hopefully I will be joining you for the PAT, I spoke the Director of OHS told me that the documentation that i sent in was what she beleived the Medical Dir was looking for and that he would be in later on this evening to review it. She told me to make sure call her tomorrow mid morning because if the Medical Dir clears me (which he should) I would have to go to HQ to pick up the paperwork for the PAT since she would not have time to mail it. So I will keep you guys posted. But to be honest guys I am a little worried,I have been running lately but due to medical stuff and my hetic work schedule i am still out of shape, If i do make it into the academy I know i will not have a problem with the Academics, but I am a little worried about the PT. Anyone else have any worries or is it just me?


----------



## soxrock75

FiXXXer024 said:


> Ok so we've got...
> dotrat
> ranger2
> evanca
> and myself confirmed for PATs.
> 
> Auxguy and Soxrocks, whats goin on with you guys? Anything?


Your guess is as good as mine. I'll be honest, I had to go to a "follow up" psych interview with another Doctor in Chestnut Hill last week. If you do recall, I had bad vibes coming out of the initial sit down with the BPD doctor. I am just waiting to hear what this "second opinion" is and which way the fickled finger of fate goes. But yeah, I am a little nervous about the whole thing. I mean, I know guys that had this second sit down, missed a class and then eventually got in a class or two later. So, if I get bumped, I'll fight it and push hard for the spring class. (Hopefully there is a spring class) Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## FiXXXer024

soxrock75 said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. I'll be honest, I had to go to a "follow up" psych interview with another Doctor in Chestnut Hill last week. If you do recall, I had bad vibes coming out of the initial sit down with the BPD doctor. I am just waiting to hear what this "second opinion" is and which way the fickled finger of fate goes. But yeah, I am a little nervous about the whole thing. I mean, I know guys that had this second sit down, missed a class and then eventually got in a class or two later. So, if I get bumped, I'll fight it and push hard for the spring class. (Hopefully there is a spring class) Good Luck everyone!!!


Sheeeit, that's too bad bro. What are you ranked, just out of curiousity?


----------



## dotrat

Anyone else have the Preview on Monday 10/23? I'll post when I get home on how it went.


----------



## soxrock75

FiXXXer024 said:


> Sheeeit, that's too bad bro. What are you ranked, just out of curiousity?


As of today 10/18, I am # 203


----------



## dotrat

Me too #203.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Ok so you guys are both what 93's? I'm at 92 so I'm in a tie at the next spot, like 248 or something like that with 41 people tied for that spot, so I have no idea where I stand.


----------



## dotrat

'92'?? Dummy. You won't be in my study group.


----------



## Auxguy2405

Hey Guys, 
Great news! I just spoke with OHS and I will be joining you guys for the PAT schedueld for 11/1 with the preview 10/25!!! Thier faxing the letter as we speak or shall I say type.


----------



## Auxguy2405

Is any one a little nervous about the PAT?


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> '92'?? Dummy. You won't be in my study group.


 Bully...


----------



## dotrat

That's great news Auxguy. Hopefully we all make it in and be formerly introduced to each other at the Orientation.


----------



## Ranger2

OKay.. so this is what I have heard .. 105 slots. This whole process was to produce at least 100 recurits that were deemed to be good police officers. I know that at least 100 were brough forward for the pyshc and meds... from the group .. are the PAT's ... if you pass the PAT and there are not enough slots .. you will be slated for the next academy. However; I don't beleive that is the likely story as for the past couple years, budget problems were what held recruits back. I think counting the number of people at the PAT on the 23rd adn the 25th will give us an accurate number. I have also heard that the people who make it to the PAT are the most likely to move on to the academy it is a 99.999% barring you fail or budget.


----------



## Ranger2

AS you can se I am just trying ot convince myself that nothign bad can happen... Is any one else as nervous or anxious as I am ..


----------



## dotrat

Dude, I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## Ranger2

This website is driving me nuts.. I don't know what I just said..


----------



## Ranger2

Verbal Judo.. ha ha ha


----------



## dotrat

Are you sure you passed the drug screen?


----------



## Ranger2

ohh .. ouch


----------



## Auxguy2405

Well Guys,
I spoke to a relaiable inside source and this is what they said
* 
"once you pass the PAT and depending on the number of people who pass and the number of openings we have, you will be told to come for a final orientation. At that time you will be provided a final offer of employment signed by the Police Commissioner. Then you will have approximately two weeks to purchase all of your uniforms and equipment and then head to the Academy - where the real work begins!

we are looking to hire 100 - usually everyone who passes will go into the Academy. And yes - PT is very difficult. Be prepared to run 5 miles right away! Good luck!"
*


----------



## FiXXXer024

The last page just broke down right quick huh... this thread has gotten a little wacky. The PAT news is getting to some of us, I can tell. Get a grip fellas...
Ranger, drugs are bad mmmkay?
dotrat, stop being a bully...
Auxguy, thanks for the heads up. That certainly gives me a little respite, even if it's not true it'll let me sleep better for the next few weeks.


----------



## dotrat

Aw com'on i'm no bully. Wait until you meet me. You'll see i'm a very nice guy. In fact the Dept. Pysch. says the MMPI & the PAI indicates that i'm a "overly virtuous person"...she followed that up by saying the test says I skewed my answers to come off like a good guy.

Let's remember, if we all make it in, we need to help each other so we all make it out.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Aw com'on i'm no bully. Wait until you meet me. You'll see i'm a very nice guy. In fact the Dept. Pysch. says the MMPI & the PAI indicates that i'm a "overly virtuous person"...she followed that up by saying the test says I skewed my answers to come off like a good guy.
> 
> Let's remember, if we all make it in, we need to help each other so we all make it out.


Hahaha, she said the exact same thing to me, word for word. Except I'm also cynical... She said "Hmmm, you're cynical... <turns page, mouth agape>... VERY cynical..."
I had to stop from laughing but it's good that she was looking down and missed my quick smirk over that comment. All I could think was "Shit, if they know that, do they know about the midget porn!?!"


----------



## Auxguy2405

Hey Fixxer don't feel bad, according to the Pysch I am cynical too, I got the Info from the Director of OHS so I am hoping it holds to be true. If we all make it in ,it is definitely going to be a team effort.


----------



## dotrat

*"The Academy is not here to to help build character, instead we will reveal what you brought with you"*

5 mile run day one? Being that I have kids, I was running 5-6 miles daily around 8pm-ish. About 4 weeks ago I started doing my runs at 5:30am. Not sure if any of you folks run daily, but I prefer the morning run. It's a much better run. So I feel ready for the 5 miler in the am to start us off.

I'm ready for the PAT. Anyone else? Anyone not feel ready?


----------



## Auxguy2405

Well to be honest I am still out of shape. I have been running but not consistantly due to my schedule. A couple friends of mines who were in the last 2 classes said that they don't start you off with a 5 mile run. They said the first few weeks they did between a mile and 2 miles and gradually went up. One said the most they did in they did in one day was 8 miles which was later on in the class. You can go onto www.bostonpoliceacademy.com and select class 43-05 and at the bottom on the left hand side there is a PT running log which shows you have many miles they ran daily from weeks 1thru 20. It kinds of gives you a general Idea.


----------



## FiXXXer024

I saw that as well, which is why I'm not worried. No matter how prepared we are, they'll throw something at us that we won't expect. I work 9 hours a day and an overnight shift towing on thursday nights to help out my old boss til he finds a replacement. I don't have time to work out the amount that you'd need to to be 100% ready, so I just do what I can do and let fate sort out the rest. I have faith that no matter what happens, once I get to that academy, it'll take an act of God to make me drop out of it.

I don't mean to get sappy, but I have a little story that always inspires me against any adversity. When I was a senior in highschool I had started football and we were in double sessions, a few weeks into it and working with a new defensive coach (and as a d-lineman I of course worked directly with him). Somewhere along the line I just felt run down and like I wasn't going to make it and suddenly the thought to just give up crept into my head. I didn't care anymore, I didn't feel like I was meant for it at that point. I went to the head coach after the first practice of a double and told him I wanted out and this and that. He said "well if that's what you want then I won't stop you". I felt like "well this guy doesn't give two shits whether I'm here or not either so I guess this is it". I left his office, went downstairs to the locker room and contemplated leaving now or after the next practice. I decided to stay till after the next practice. I waited in the locker room after doing a little lifting and I wasn't feeling very good but I almost didn't want to leave. My defensive coach was putting equipment away across the room and he saw me sitting by my locker. (He was from Virginia, older guy, very intense, crazy accent)"Joey D! Whatcha doin boy? Gimme a hand with this gear will ya." So I say sure and head over. He says "So I hear ya thinkin 'bout quittin, huh?" I said yea, I pretty much already did. He shook he head as I went by him in the doorway and into the equipment room. I tried to explain but I didn't have words. I went to the very end of the room to put some pads on the racks when I heard the door shut and lock behind me. I look and there's my coach sitting Indian style on the floor between me and the door. I'm like WTF? He says "Take a seat son. Just hear me out. If you want to leave this team after what I have to tell you, I won't stop you." So of course I sit down and give him his chance to talk me out of it. He said "You're a senior right? This is it for you man. This is your last chance to feel glory on this stage. I've coached a lot of kids in my day, but you've got something son. Don't throw that away so easily. You have a chance to do something some kids, no matter how hard they try, just cannot do and you want to give up on that. I'll tell you a little story about a kid I coached in Maryland, not unlike you. This kid was talented, fast, dedicated, strong, a lineman just like you, and just like you he had no drive. He didn't want it. 3 years ago, I was sitting in his locker room the same way I'm sitting here with you, trying to convince him not to throw away his talent and his opportunity. Well I'll tell you the same thing I told him. This is your last year to shine in this school. After this it will never be the same for you. Your senior year, these men you're playing with, they're bonded to you. You're going to remember every snap, every score of every game, every win and every loss for the rest of your life. No matter where you go from here, every day you'll wish you were back here, doing it all over again. Just give me one day, one more practice. If you want to go after that, I won't stop you. Just remember what I said." He got up, unlocked the door and I left and went home. That night I didn't sleep well. I showed up the next day and I felt like every minute I was his focus. He beat the hell out of my that day, made me feel like I was the only player there that needed his guidance and his coaching. I don't know what happened that day but the bond between us from that day on was strong. My dad was never a part of any of my high school athletics and I think on some level I tried to impress my coach as if he was my dad and I didn't want to let him down. I stayed after that day and I ended up the starting defensive tackle for the team. He later told me that the other kid he'd told me about, the one from the day in the locker room, he stayed as well and shined just like I did. Went on to be a great player. He was right about everything too. During my time playing college football, all I ever did was miss high school. It was so different. If I'd left varsity football in highschool I'd have never forgiven myself... and sure enough I remembered every score of every game... I haven't given up on a single thing since then. It was the experience that made high school great for me and honestly made me into who I am today, as sappy as it all sounds.

I dunno, just a little peek into me and where I get my inspiration from. This story is why I'm not scared of academy at all.


----------



## dotrat

Great story Fixxer!

I have 3 kids. 5yr old girl & 2 boys 3 & 2. My daughter is in Kindergarten. My wife and I went to a Parent/Teacher meeting last week . Her teacher told us this story. She said the class had to draw pictures of their family. My daughter drew all of us, but she drew me as a Police Officer. Her teacher said. 'Mairead I didn't know you father was a Police Man". My daughter responded: "He will be".

My boys do "their" versions of push ups & situps with me. When I make protein shakes I have to make them chocolate milk and tell them that they're drinking protein shakes as well.

If we all make it to the Academy, whatever motivates you, whatever pushes you bring it with you every day. I know if i'm there i'll be there to push you on days you can't bring it because I know you will be there to push me.


----------



## Auxguy2405

Hey Guys, 
Those are not only great stories but great reasons to motivate yourself and others. I am feeling more confident and motivated already.
My motivation is a little different. My motivation is simple, My mother. Me and my mother are a very close. and when I was around 12 or 13 we found out that she had breast cancer, Being that young I was scared as hell because i didn't know what was going to happen to her. I remember one week it had been raining for the whole week and i was supposed to continue raining for another week. Before I went to sleep that night I prayed that my mother would be okay and i asked for a sign. I asked god that if she was going to be okay the day would be sunny and not rain. I cried myself to sleep that night and when I woke up the next morning it had to be the most beautiful day outside. The sun was out and not a cloud in the sky. I jumped up and went and told my mother all about my payer and we made a promised to each other. She promised me that she would fight the breast cancer with everything she had and do whatever it took to make sure she was there for me and wouldn't be going anywhere until I was grown. since i was young and wanted to be a police officer, I promised her that I would grow up am make her proud by becoming a police officer and that i wanted to have the honor her pinning my badge on at graduation one day. My mother had to take a ton of different pills daily, half of them made her sicker then she already was. even though she was sick she had to find the strength and energy to go to chemotherapy everyday . There were a few times when i knew she was ready to give up and say forget it, one day my mother said that she was ready to give up and what ever happened just happened cause she was tired of feeling miserable and taking all of the pills, and i remember going to her and saying Ma don't give up. If you give up now who will I get to pin my badge on when I become a police officer, you can't go now and started crying.. I guess it must have really touched her because she never gave up, it was like she had a totally different outlook on it. Long story short she kept up her end of the promise, so now it is time for me to come thru on my end. I know it is a little different and maybe weird for motivation but it works for me.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Auxguy2405 said:


> I know it is a little different and maybe weird for motivation but it works for me.


Not at all man, good on ya. It's a noble thing.


----------



## Ranger2

Alright Guys, I have to say that I didn't have that experience with the good Dr. when I was in there. I went in a little nervous and left feeling indifferent. I am an Attorney in Mass that has aspirations of being a Boston Police. I figured I would go to law school while trying to get on the job. Hopefully, if all goes well on the PAT we will all be helping each other out. Practicing in the BMC courts, I have seen alot and we all need to stick together to get through it


----------



## Ranger2

Dotrat... how was the PAT.. how many people showed?


----------



## Auxguy2405

Anyone go for the PAT preview today?


----------



## FiXXXer024

Dotrat is probably still there. His started at 9:30, it probably ran an hour or so and he lives in Dot, it's gonna take him an hour or so to get home. Best case scenario he might be getting home soon... I'm sure he'll let us know ASAP.


----------



## Auxguy2405

Okay, Is anyone car pooling to the PAT Preview on Wednesday?


----------



## dotrat

Here's the deal. There were 70 ppl. at the PAT today. @ 8:30, 9:30, 10:30, 11:30 times. They said on Wednesday there is another 75-80 ppl. set up for the preview. That's 150 ppl. for 105 spots. *Do the math*. Whomever said if you pass the PAT "_you're in"_ was only partially corrrect, 45 ppl. will not be going in. Representatives from BPD will be there on the test days. When you complete the PAT you will be given either a PASS or FAIL form. You then hand over your form to the BPD brass. They either tell you _"You're in. Come to the Orientation on such and such a date."_ or they say _"thanks but no thanks"._

As far a the preview was....it went well for me, not so well for others. The Gym was freezing and the floor is *dangerously slippery*. It's like running on a polished hardwood floor in your socks. But instead you're running on a dusty gym floor in sneakers. Basically you're running not to fall.

*1.* Around once slide under the bar. Sliding was easy due to the slippery floor.
*2.* Around again go up & down a flight of stairs.
*3.* Around again go through a window.
*4.* Around again and by the time you get to the 5ft wall (which they added 2 lifts to help you get over it) you are depending on what shape you're in, a little winded. I was.
*5.* The final turn is tricky. You have to weave through cones which sounds easy enough except remember the floor is extremely slippery. You pin the heavy bag to the ground then around to the cuffing station and touch the 2 bars together.

I finished the Obstacle course in '2:05' seconds. And i'm in pretty good shape. The time limit to finish is '2:10.4'. Trigger pull, pulling the heavy bag, and the dummy drag was fine. When it was over I was a little winded but if this were the actual test I would've passed.

Okay...Questions?


----------



## Ranger2

What did you see that people had the most problems with


----------



## dotrat

1. Not falling.
2. Finishing the Obstacle course on time. Remember: The floor is slippery and when you get to the wall, you might be hitting "your wall".
3. Pinning the heavy bag. Both times at the end of the obstacle and the separation event.


----------



## Ranger2

Did alot of people not make the required time during the practuice.. how many times could you go through the practice?


----------



## dotrat

Can't really say how many exactly. But a good number of folks, including me as well, underestimated the obstacle course. Think about it. They say go, you take off, you're slipping, you don't know time wise where you are, you're trying to concentrate, while trying not to fall.

I think the "_What's at stake_" factor plays a serious role as well.


----------



## Auxguy2405

How long this it take for you to do it once you arrived? did you get to see afew people do it before you went?


----------



## dotrat

I got there early around 8:15. You do it with yourtime group. I was the 9:30 group so we all went in the gym together around 9:45 after filling out paperwork and having our vitals checked by and EMT. They went over all the events. We went in order by our #'s. Once you are finished you have to leave the gym.


----------



## Ranger2

you went in order by yuor numbers?? Numbers as were you stood on the civil service? What number are you referring to


----------



## Bri9801

dotrat said:


> *Do the math*. Whomever said if you pass the PAT "_you're in"_ was only partially corrrect, 45 ppl. will not be going in.


They probably expect about 45 people or so to fail the test based upon prior results.



dotrat said:


> ....the floor is *dangerously slippery*. It's like running on a polished hardwood floor in your socks. But instead you're running on a dusty gym floor in sneakers. Basically you're running not to fall.


Slightly dampen your shoes with water or saliva before you go, it helps give you more traction.


----------



## dotrat

No, no...You sign in when you get there. That's your number.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Jeeeesus, that has appeal written all over it with the slippery floor. I hope they fix that before the actual PAT. I can't imagine they're looking for you to slip and hurt yourself or disqualify yourself... or maybe they are, who knows, lol. Maybe they took too many people and the slippery floor will be the equalizer...


----------



## Auxguy2405

Okay, Some one was telling me about this stuff you can get from an athletic store to put on the botom of your shoes to get better traction, it may be worth looking into. when you did the obstacle course did you try and pace yourself or did you just go full throttle all the way thru?


----------



## Ranger2

Well from what I heard, there is an attrition rate of about 1/3 from the PAT.. so if the numbers are correct, 50 won't make it.. I am just going to go and give it hell... I am in pretty good shape and hope I do well.. good luck everyone..


----------



## FiXXXer024

Ranger2 said:


> Well from what I heard, there is an attrition rate of about 1/3 from the PAT.. so if the numbers are correct, 50 won't make it.. I am just going to go and give it hell... I am in pretty good shape and hope I do well.. good luck everyone..


Well best of luck everyone, but there ain't noooOOO way I'll be failing. That 1/3 is going to be an unlucky bunch but I won't be one of them.

So what's the headcount of people who'll be going on Wednesday? If anyone is close to me in the West Rox area, I wouldn't mind doulbing up with someone to save some gas. One person might be all I could carpool with though, my back seats are soft plush bucketed leather... but so damn small you couldn't fit a 5 year old kid back there with two adults in the front, lol.


----------



## dotrat

No appeals. In fact The Civil Serice folks talked about that. The floor is what it is. If you slip and fall you can get up and keep running obviously but if you don't finish the course in time you fail it, no complaing that the floor hindered you. Everyone has to run the same floor. They said the temp & the floor are nothing compared to the winter conditions you'd be facing. No appeals. They said the BPD are strict and have said "Canidates should be in good shape by this point of the process", no do-overs.

I didn't go full throttle until the final 2 laps. I paced myself. Once you get to wall you'll feel it. Weaving through the cones slows you down. I'm not changing anything. I didn't fall. I finished. I would've passed.


----------



## Bri9801

They have been using that gym in Hudson for a few years now.....A lot of people have already had to deal with the floor....it is what it is


----------



## FiXXXer024

Is it legitimately loose dust or is it just that the floor is slick?


----------



## Bri9801

It's a really really old gym floor with a lot of dirt/dust on it.....


----------



## Auxguy2405

Okay it seems like you can pace yourself and and still have enough time to finish, i guess the the biggest challenge is not falling and finding a safe and steady pace.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Bri9801 said:


> It's a really really old gym floor with a lot of dirt/dust on it.....


Nice... well it ought to be interesting if anything, lol. Time to practice running on a dusty floor, funny I don't remember them mentioning that in the PAT prep guidelines as something to prepare for


----------



## Bri9801

It's a lesson on how to improvise and adapt :wink:


----------



## FiXXXer024

Bri9801 said:


> It's a lesson on how to improvise and adapt :wink:


Haha, LIES!


----------



## dotrat

*"The PAT is not there to help build character, it will reveal what you brought with you."*


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> *"The PAT is not there to help build traction, it will reveal the traction you brought with you."*


There, I fixed it...
it just seems so damn capricious to have everyone work on shitty surface. Like what if some big NFL linebacker looking kid goes in there and just happens to slip three tries in a row. Can I be like "Hey uhhh guys... I sorta wouldn't have minded him watching my back in a dark alley. Wanna ummm I dunno give him one of my three shots and a pair of cleats?..."


----------



## Bri9801

FiXXXer024 said:


> it just seems so damn capricious to have everyone work on shitty surface.


Well.....Lets say you get in the academy and make it out......you stop a car, the driver bails and he just raped some 14 year old at gun point and is probably still carrying the weapon. 
It's snowing and icy out......

Are you going to chase him or not.....remember the ground is "shitty"


----------



## dotrat

No he won't. He'll stay back and radio in the call and ask for backup. His partner is probably a good looking guy from Dorchester that pursue's the suspect on foot through the rough New England conditions. His partner most likely catches the suspect and places him under arrest.


----------



## Ranger2

while his partner writes the report.. he asks at the end to include him as assisting in keeping the cruiser warm


----------



## FiXXXer024

Ha... ha... ha... I'll be sure to remember this when you slip and bust your ass attempting to apprehend said suspect... I'll be like "remember when you were busting my balls before the PAT?..."

This is testing for athletic readiness, it just seems silly to add dexterity to the mix (not that I'm lacking in that at all)... I had allusions of this being on grass and me tearing it up but oh well... So what are we prepared to put down on who gets the best time? Lunch? Drinks? Stipulations to be determined at a later date by the winner? lol, j/k... I figure I'll have a marked advantage as I'll be on the second day and the floor will be nicely worn in by the 80 candidates who came before me... so I guess it isn't really fair. Though I could be bluffing... I might be 3 bills, fat and overweight... Mwahahahaha!!

J/K, I'm losing it.


----------



## dotrat

You know what. I hope you're busting my balls about it in the future. That would mean we made it through all of this.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> You know what. I hope you're busting my balls about it in the future. That would mean we made it through all of this.


Touche... good point. Well me and Auxguy are heading to the practice tomorrow, I'll be back to gloat... errr, uhhh, I mean *report* my time and whether or not I busted my ass or not. I'm debating whether I should go to the gym tonight or skip it to avoid being sore tomorrow morning...


----------



## dotrat

Let me know how it went. There we a lot of Females at the preview on Monday. You should have about 80 ppl. tomorrow.


----------



## Ranger2

Dotrat: did you actually see 70-80 people there on Monday. I was told, they may just be busting balls to motivate people about those numbers.


----------



## dotrat

There was a girl there who works at the Academy. She said the Superintendent at the Academy said 110 ppl. are taking the PAT for 105 spots. I didn't count the amount, but while we were there we noticed that there were a lot of folks there as well. At the same time the Civil Service folks told us that they are testing 70 ppl. today & 80 ppl. on Wednesday. 

Where do you get your info?


----------



## Ranger2

I spoke with people from prior academies as well as a couple of detectives. They usually only go a couple over the amount requested so that if all pass the PAT .. the others are put on standby for people who drop out of the adcademy. I was also told from a Det. that everyone who passes will go to the academy.


----------



## Ranger2

I wonder if Civil Service are counting the people from outsdie academies as well that are poised to go?


----------



## FiXXXer024

Dude we're like a huge mess of unconfirmed conflicting information, lol... I heard the people who pass the PAT but don't get to fill a spot will be cryogenically frozen because in the future, quality police officers will be impossible to find, so they'll store us now for a rainy day in 200 years... true story...


----------



## Ranger2

i have to wait 200 more years....!!!


----------



## FiXXXer024

Ranger2 said:


> i have to wait 200 more years....!!!


Who knows, maybe just 200 or so more hours... we soon shall see.


----------



## tomcats

You guys are sweating the PAT to much!!!! It's easy. If you're in half way decent shape you will be fine.Don't worry about getting the best score it DOES NOT MATTER!!!! All you need to worry about is completing the test in the alloted time.Doesn't matter if your one second under or thirty seconds under. Once you're done with it you will look back and laugh at yourselves for even worrying about it. Same thing goes with academy. I'm not saying it's not a tough six months but once it's done you'll look back and laugh and believe it or not you might actually miss it at times. Anyway GOOD LUCK to all you guys and girls! I'm pretty sure you will all do fine.


----------



## FiXXXer024

tomcats said:


> You guys are sweating the PAT to much!!!! It's easy. If you're in half way decent shape you will be fine.Don't worry about getting the best score it DOES NOT MATTER!!!! All you need to worry about is completing the test in the alloted time.Doesn't matter if your one second under or thirty seconds under. Once you're done with it you will look back and laugh at yourselves for even worrying about it. Same thing goes with academy. I'm not saying it's not a tough six months but once it's done you'll look back and laugh and believe it or not you might actually miss it at times. Anyway GOOD LUCK to all you guys and girls! I'm pretty sure you will all do fine.


Haha, thanks for the advice bro. If you've noticed, we're sweating like every detail, we're all way too excited about it I guess. As for the score, I just want a good score for bragging rights. I'm too damn competitive for my own good. I know when the day is over it's only a P or an F, I'm just a geek.


----------



## tomcats

Haha. Your not a geek fixer. We all went through it. Just do your best bro. You'll be fine as will all of you. The anticipation is way worse them the test though trust me.


----------



## dotrat

Sorry Fixxer, only you will know your score. They may tell you what you times were, but like most people lie about their Golf Handicap, i'm sure your will embelish you times as well...Not to mention, who cares it's PASS or FAIL.


----------



## dotrat

*They usually only go a couple over the amount requested so that if all pass the PAT .. the others are put on standby for people who drop out of the adcademy. I was also told from a Det. that everyone who passes will go to the academy.*

I understand that, but who are the "_others_"? I could be one, you could be one. That's my question. 150 ppl. are taking the PAT. There is only room for 105 ppl. Who is in the '45 ppl' category? This is where the Civil Service rank comes into play. Where are they on the list? I'm a '_93_' with a '_203_' rank. If I pass the PAT am I in?* That's my question*.

I didn't pack up the wife and kids and drive alllllllll the way to "Wally World" only to find out it's CLOSED!


----------



## Ranger2

okay .. boys and girls.... PAT -- finished the course in 2:00:00 flat.. every thing else breezed right through... I have to admit.. I was winded by lap 4.. all I kept thinking was chasing the burgler in the snow.. chasing the burler in the snow...


----------



## dotrat

2:00, nice. I told you, coming around the bend to the wall you start to feel it...


----------



## Ranger2

I won't lie... I was shuffling through the cones.. thinking.. I am gassed


----------



## FiXXXer024

1:52.1

I was winded but I never broke a sweat. I think just the shock of suddenly going for speed without stretching or warming up might have given my heart a little shock cause I literally had to go for a jog outside to level myself out afterwards... I'll push it harder next time and see if I can't break 1:50. Auxguy made my score look silly though but like we were saying on the ride back, we'll both sleep a lot easier knowing how easy it was...

And PS, the spit on the shoe trick really only works for a few steps till the dust coats the spit, but it worked on the push-off to get myself going.

Something tells me there's going to be a few people who don't pony up the $150 next week. There was one in particular I can't imagine doing it next week and a few girls had some issues with various things. All in all a pretty eventful day. T-minus 7 days til the real thing.

One more PS, anyone else feel like ass after leaving that place? My lungs felt like they were bleeding, I had this acrid taste in my mouth like blood in my spit and my heart was racing. I honestly felt like I do when I start getting a cold. Auxguy felt the same way, so maybe there's something in the air, or all that dust is screwing with people. Either way it felt pretty funky...


----------



## Ranger2

Fixxer what number were you...


----------



## FiXXXer024

Ranger2 said:


> Fixxer what number were you...


27, why were you there today with the 9'clocks?


----------



## Ranger2

I was number 11.. we had a pretty good group... I didnt' really see any problems


----------



## Ranger2

I was the 8:00 group.. I know there was a 9:00


----------



## dotrat

1:52? Dude, i'm slow.


----------



## dotrat

They tell you the same thing about the 70ppl on Monday & 80 ppl today?


----------



## FiXXXer024

Oh ok... I guess there was quite a few groups... I was 9am, auxguy had 10am and the instructor mentioned an 11 and 12 o clock group too. The groups were only like 15-20 people though.


----------



## Ranger2

No they didnt' give us that talk.. they basically said that alot of people failed yesterday if this was the actual exam. They said to follow directions and you will pass.. when you pass you will be handed a letter for the academy.. the list I saw only had about 40 people for the day.


----------



## dotrat

How did you guys do it so fast? Am I just that slow @ 2:05?
How was the floor? Was it freezing?


----------



## Ranger2

I spit on my shoes number 1... number 2.. I ran full throttle for the first 3 laps... on the fourth I was gassed but pushed... at the take down.. I had to do it twice.. the first time my knee hitthe line.. I had to reset myself.. I actauly stopped.. took a breather .. and then did it again and finished on 2:00:00 flat..
The floor was very slippery... as you said.


----------



## Bri9801

Good job Guys!!!!

Remember, next week is for all the marbles!!!


----------



## FiXXXer024

Initially it wasn't that cold, but sitting there for 20 minutes I started to get chilly. It shouldn't be that hard to get under 2 minutes if you do everything the way they tell you to. Memorizing your route helps, you have to be mentally prepared too.
Stay outside the cones.
One lap and under the bar
One lap and up and down the stairs
One lap and through the window
One lap and over the wall
After the wall, through the cones and left around #1
Go around the outside of the cones
Exit between the #7 cones
Feet inside the tape at the bag, grab it below the tape, touch it to the floor outside the tape
Go around to the cuffing station
Put one knee down, pull in one handle, pull in the other and touch them
Let them out easy

Once I had that memorized in my head it became exponentially easier to focus on keeping my footing and my speed up. It's allll mental baby.


----------



## Auxguy2405

Hey Guys,
I passed the preview but felt like i was going to die afterwards. MY throat and chest was burning. Was anyone else in the 10'oclock group? Good Job FiXXXer. I am bringing a Halls with me next time.


----------



## dotrat

T-minus 4 days....


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> T-minus 4 days....


For YOU maybe... shit is getting tight though, I'm antsy as hell STILL. Blowing the doors off the PAT at the preview didn't help, I know I'll pass again but now I just want to get it done with


----------



## dotrat

Pretty soon we'll be saying _*"we're all in this together"!*_


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> Pretty soon we'll be saying _*"we're all in this together"!*_


Yes, shortly after we'll all be saying "what the hell were we thinking!?!?" LOL

I'm sure each and every one of us is going to have one of those days before the 6 months is up with.


----------



## Bri9801

Confirmed today through a very reputable source......

100 to 105 people
Start date 11/27


----------



## FiXXXer024

Bri9801 said:


> Confirmed today through a very reputable source......
> 
> 100 to 105 people
> Start date 11/27


That's been known for a few weeks now, if you knew the exact number given notices to show up at the PAT vs. available spots, now THAT would allay some fears


----------



## Auxguy2405

FiXXXer024 said:


> Yes, shortly after we'll all be saying "what the hell were we thinking!?!?" LOL
> 
> I'm sure each and every one of us is going to have one of those days before the 6 months is up with.


Trust me we all will be having a lot of them days in the 6 months.


----------



## dotrat

Nice, the teamwork is starting. All for one....


----------



## Bri9801

FiXXXer024 said:


> That's been known for a few weeks now, if you knew the exact number given notices to show up at the PAT vs. available spots, now THAT would allay some fears


Sorry didn't ask that question, I'll see if I can find out


----------



## dotrat

Better yet, find out where they are on the "list"? How low are they going? Like say if someone were to pass the PAT on...oh I don't know Monday...and their rank is oh I don't know let's say '203' would they have a pretty good chance of going in?


----------



## Ranger2

I was told... just pass the PAT and you will be all set


----------



## Auxguy2405

I have also heard that too. I heard that if you pass the PAT you are heading to the Academy and that ssome of the people that are taking the PAT were already told that they would be reserves for this class incase or should i say when people drop out the academy.


----------



## dotrat

I heard the Wednesday tests are for the 'reserves'....

Cue FiXXER & Auxguy in one, two, three.....


----------



## Auxguy2405

Did you really hear that or are you just pulling are chain. It might actually be possible, but the guy that told me that the Resersves are told before they even take the PAT but with BPD you never know. we all might be reserves.


----------



## Auxguy2405

Well the only good thing is that the guy fromthe HRD said that Monday's group was "mediocre" and that he seen a lot of people who might not make it. So there is still hope for us Fixxer. 

The guy also said that he had to send BPD of the times for everyone to took the previews and also a list of who he thought would pass, who would fail and who was borderline. Why do you guys think they want this?


----------



## dotrat

I 've heard nothing.... except that 70ppl. on Monday & 80ppl. on Wednesday.

I pass i'm in. That's my religion.


----------



## Auxguy2405

Well i just hope we all make it in so we can look out foe eachother.


----------



## dotrat

Well i'm Monday @ 9:30am. I'll post here as soon as I get home with all the details. Win or lose you guys have been great and I hope it works out for all of us.


----------



## Auxguy2405

I Wish you the best on Monday. Just dig deep , get a good night's sleep and you'll be fine.


----------



## Ranger2

what the kick in the balls about this all is this... On wednesday my group was told.. should you pass.. you will be handed a letter letting you know of the academy and orientation. You will either have to take that letter to BPD HQ or hand it to the brass who will be there on the day of the test. We were also told.. if you pass you are going to the academy. Auxguy is right about taking the time of the previews. They were also observant of people who did not follow directions. Once again, I was told.. just pass and you are in. I don't know about the reserve idea. However, the guy at the preview also said 45% will fail and seeing Monday's group there will be alot that don't make it. He also stated that you had enough time to get in shape for this and he doesn't know if BPD will allow a retake.

I wish everyone best of luck.. I think we are all to the point of imagining the worst. If we pass we are in. Even if we pass the PAT and told no go (worst case) those people will be slated to start the Spring academy.


----------



## Ranger2

I also find it funny that with all the people who have read this post.. people keep telling us to just pass the PAT and your in. I have also talked to other BPD officers who have told me that if you pass you are in.


----------



## dotrat

I don't think i'm going to read this board over the weekend.

I*'m going to get a good night sleep on Sunday.
Wake up. Stretch
Drink a Carnation Instant Breakfast (they're delicious).
Get in my Car & drive to Hudson.
Stretch, & do some push ups.
Knock out the PAT @ 2:00 or under.
Get my "PASS" letter.
Hand it over to BPD.
Walk out of building, do the Toyota jump.
Get in car, sing like Tom Cruise in 'Jerry Maguire' to any song on the Radio.
Arrive home tell any interested parties.
Post here.
*


----------



## Auxguy2405

Hey dotrat,
Sounds like a good plan to me!!!


----------



## dotrat

After Wednesday Identities should be revealed. And we should also all go on a Pre-Academy run together.


----------



## Ranger2

Sounds like a plan.. -- is that a 5 miler.. or 1.5... lol


----------



## Auxguy2405

I'm voting for the 1.5...


----------



## FiXXXer024

Man my internets been down all weekend at home and now I'm finally catching up at work...
Dotty, good luck tomorrow bro, give it hell. Just remember the rules, look at my last post or the post before it, make sure you've got everything memorized. Keep your footing, focus on BREATHING. If you make the actions of the PAT automatic you can focus on the small things like keeping traction and keeping the air coming into your lungs.
Aux, do you need a ride again this week? If so just let me know.
...and finally, I'm down for a 5 miler, just so long as I can drive 4 and run 1...

I had a dream last night I was running in the snow, I think that could be a sign of good things... then again I was Jesus at a Halloween party last night and lets just say I was filled with the "blood of Christ" so my dreams weren't exactly normal...


----------



## dotrat

I wasn't going to post but....FiXXer, Dotty? Couldn't you come up with something more...Manly?

Thnaks for the advice, I actually did re-read your post. I'm not worried. I finished it in2:05 last week. Having already navigated thru it, and having watched the online video several times i'm confident that not only will I pass but i'll knock it out in 2:00 or less.

My next pst will be a new thread.


----------



## FiXXXer024

dotrat said:


> I wasn't going to post but....FiXXer, Dotty? Couldn't you come up with something more...Manly?
> 
> Thnaks for the advice, I actually did re-read your post. I'm not worried. I finished it in2:05 last week. Having already navigated thru it, and having watched the online video several times i'm confident that not only will I pass but i'll knock it out in 2:00 or less.
> 
> My next pst will be a new thread.


Hahaha I was hoping you'd pick up on that. You do realize we're all going to be calling eachother by masscops forum nicknames come Nov, lol, and no one's going to get it but us.

Yea I suppose you earned the new thread honors. It's going to be tough seeing this one go. Almost 400 posts in it, I sorta want to save it, maybe throw it in my memoirs when I'm old and want to see how my life shaped up.


----------



## HousingCop

*Congrats guys, on the lllloooonnngggeeesssttt thread I have seen in quite some time. 41 pages of wasted bandwith and mostly useless chatter. You've surpassed even the 77th RTT Academy postings, and that was not wasy to do.*

*Seriously though, I hope you make it in and get through it all. It's not like Boston can't use more cops out there. Maybe sending 105 cops to the academy makes more sense than sending in blocks of 50 recruits. Time again to play catch-up.*


----------



## FiXXXer024

HousingCop said:


> *Congrats guys, on the lllloooonnngggeeesssttt thread I have seen in quite some time. 41 pages of wasted bandwith and mostly useless chatter. You've surpassed even the 77th RTT Academy postings, and that was not wasy to do.*
> 
> *Seriously though, I hope you make it in and get through it all. It's not like Boston can't use more cops out there. Maybe sending 105 cops to the academy makes more sense than sending in blocks of 50 recruits. Time again to play catch-up.*


Holy God man, speaking of bandwidth, that's one sizable sig, lol... Thanks for the well-wishes.


----------



## Ranger2

Okay.. the suspense is killing me..


----------



## Auxguy2405

Me too.....


----------



## FiXXXer024

Hahaha, don't you guys have JOBS to distract you! I'm trying not to think about it. When he gets back I'm sure he'll be right on to give us the word.


----------



## Auxguy2405

They need a computer terminal in Hudson so he can report " Live" from the testing site. Or maybe it should be on the Radio, a play by play commentary would be nice


----------

